# The Second K'ril Incursion (SW Saga, KotOR era) [IC]



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Rogue's Gallery Thread
OOC Thread

The four people at the front of the room could not be more different at first glance. One human woman in the robes of a Jedi Master, who had a few strands of red poking out from hair almost entirely gone to white. A middle-aged Zabrak man in a Rear Admiral's uniform. A Mon Calimari who a few of you -- those who tended to follow politics -- recognized as chairman of the Republic Senate's intelligence committee. And a second Navy officer, this one apparenlty a relatively new human Ensign, who has simply escorted all of you into the room.

The Mon Calimari cleared his throat. "I suppose it's time to begin. I am Senator Oro; my collegues are Admiral Saric Aan of the Republic Navy, and the Jedi Master Keda Starwind. You have all been informed of the basics of why this team has been assembled. Most of you have some connection with the Jedi Order, the Republic Navy, or Republic intelligence, though some of you have recruited specially.

"As you probably know, the city of Dintella on Imperasan 4 -- a minor Republic system near the Outer Rim -- was attacked by unknown forces four months ago. It was only after we examined the wreckage that the true extent of this threat became known."

The Mon Calimari turned to the Admiral, who activated the holoprojecter next to him, showing a display of a bombed-out city. Then the Navy officer took over the explanation.

"What we found when we sent a Navy team to investigate was rather confusing. There was the obvious extensive damage to the city. But beyond that, we found a fair number of destroyed war droids and other military equipment of unknown designs, some dead soldiers in armor that was similar -- but not identical -- to Mandalorian designs, and a handful of the dead civilians were not recognized by any of the survivors, and gene typing suggests they were not native to Imperasan 4. At first glance, despite the oddities, we were inclined to write this off as a particularly ambitious band of pirates, possibly with the resources to hire a small group of Mandalorian mercenaries." The Admiral said, flipping through holo-still shots on the projecter as he did. "We forwarded the incident report to the main Jedi enclave on Dantooine, but we didn't expect them to have any more ideas than we did."

"And they did not." Master Starwind said. "However, they did put out an inquiry to certain experts, one of which was a certain retired Jedi with a certain familiarity with computer systems..." She smiled. "I was on the first transport I could find to Imperasan 4 to confirm my suspiscions. I needed to examine things more closely to be sure, but my worst fears were confirmed.

"Only two groups in the history of the galaxy have ever been able to build machinery that draws on the Dark Side. The Rakata of the Infinite Empire -- dead and gone millenia ago -- and Karil Valera's self-styled K'ril Technomages. Oh, we could have another mad genius. But it seems more likely that some of her followers escaped us.

"And that is why you are here. To track down these new K'ril, discover their intentions, and allow us to stop them before they make another bid to conquer the Republic."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

The mandalorian in red and grey armor listens to all the speakers intently during the briefing. His only noticable reaction is to lean slightly forward when the Admiral mentions the near-Mandalorians found among the dead. _This is why they brought me in on this._ , he thinks to himself. _Could that akaan'ade (army) have some connection to ba'buir (grandfather)?_

After the Jedi stops talking, Theta thinks for a few moments ordering and prioritizing his questions. Looking around to see if any of the others are going to speak up first, he quickly decides that he should just go ahead and get things moving.

His metalic voice speaks with a slight echo from his helmet to the briefers and the others gathered for the briefing. "First things first: Do you have any idea what the objective was in hitting the city of Dintella? That might give us some clue what the overall goals might be for such a force. Secondly, if it has been four months since this attack and there have been no further attacks credited to this source, then what are they waiting for? And if the trail is four months cold, it will be difficult to pick it up and follow the trail anywhere. So is there any further intel on where in the galaxy we should start looking, or do we just go back and skim the rubble of Dintella for clues. I would think if something was to be found there you would have been able to find it by now before recruiting us."


----------



## Zurai (Nov 5, 2007)

Hawke stands stiffly during the briefing - he's not used to receiving orders directly from top brass.

"Sir. Do we have any intelligence on where these K'ril might have attacked from or where they might be attacking next?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

"We know where they attacked next, because they already did. Smaller scale, but the same methods. You'll be heading there, where the trail isn't as cold as it is at Dintella, and you'll have complete copies of the Dintella reports from all of our analysts." The Admiral said. "It's our expectation, though, that this will just be a starting point."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

"So are there any correlations in the targets of these attacks that analysis can use to point to the reason for them? Or is that some of what we're expected to find out to use in tracking down the K'ril? How recent was this new attack?" Theta asks.

_It's a good thing I decided to record this briefing with my holorecorder. Never hurts to have it as reference material later or to have as evidence in case they try to change the rules later and burn the hired troops._


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2007)

The female Twi'lek leaned back in her chair while her shapely legs rested comfortably on the table before her.

"Because I have a reputation to protect and wouldn't like having aspersions cast on it: I am in no way affiliated with the Republic or the Jedi at all. I'm merely here because someone decided this was worth it to pay my going rate, considerable as it is.

Now, with that out of the way, has anyone here actually bothered to check whether something similar happened previously outside of the borders of the Republic?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> The female Twi'lek leaned back in her chair while her shapely legs rested comfortably on the table before her.
> 
> "Because I have a reputation to protect and wouldn't like having aspersions cast on it: I am in no way affiliated with the Republic or the Jedi at all. I'm merely here because someone decided this was worth it to pay my going rate, considerable as it is."




The Senator chuckled, or at least you thought he did; it was hard to tell with a Mon Calimari. "That's not percisely true. Sometimes you haven't been working for who you thought you were."



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "Now, with that out of the way, has anyone here actually bothered to check whether something similar happened previously outside of the borders of the Republic?"




"That's one of the things you're likely going need to check into, and one reason why the ship Mr. Hawke will be flying for you is a civillian transport. We haven't recieved any reports through official channels. It's unlikely they started within the Republic, but we haven't found any trails on that end yet." The Admiral said.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> The Senator chuckled, or at least you thought he did; it was hard to tell with a Mon Calimari. "That's not percisely true. Sometimes you haven't been working for who you thought you were."



The Calamari's words made her sit straight at once.

"If I have worked for individual Republic officials in the past, that doesn't affiliate me with the Republic in any way just as taking a job from Rogga the Hutt wouldn't make me part of his syndicate. I am my own Twi'lek and I like it that way, nothing more and nothing *less*.

I'd even work for the Jedi if they paid my fee ... but never for that lekku-grabbing, son-of-a-lylek Jedi, whom you sent to bring me in!"

Sianni replied with an indignant tone to her voice as her braintails silently "screamed" vile obscenities as the mere thought of the brazen human who had kept fingering her braintails sent a shiver down Sianni's lekku and back.




> "That's one of the things you're likely going need to check into, and one reason why the ship Mr. Hawke will be flying for you is a civillian transport. We haven't recieved any reports through official channels. It's unlikely they started within the Republic, but we haven't found any trails on that end yet." The Admiral said.



Sianni rolled her eyes. Once again the Republic proved that it didn't really care about what happened outside of its borders, even if doing so could mean its own doom.

"Let's assume for a moment that this "Dark Side of the Force" really exists and isn't just a Jedi fabrication because they needed an all-around-vindication, what's so special about such droids? Do they only function when someone is around to power them?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Let's assume for a moment that this "Dark Side of the Force" really exists and isn't just a Jedi fabrication because they needed an all-around-vindication, what's so special about such droids? Do they only function when someone is around to power them?"




The Jedi's eyes flashed for a second before calming. "What is 'special' about those droids is their unusual power source, and that it is proof the K'ril are back. They are among the least of the K'ril machines." Master Starwind said. "They can function without their keepers; some of their greater creations cannot. Their version of the Star Forge, for example, needed a score of Dark adepts to keep it running; they feared making it as dependent on a single person of power as the original Rakatan one."


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Sianni didn't really worry about the woman's reaction. After all, most Jedi acted that way when she threw their "Dark Side Myth" at them. Except for that stupid human, of course ...

"So the only difference is they are powered by this Force instead of by standard motivators. Do they even carry blasters and how would they supply them with energy?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Uncrossing his arms from in front of his chest, Theta checks his chrono before saying, "Droids are still just machines, regardless of their power source. They aren't the brains behind the machines, and they aren't gonna do more than support the Mando muscle that is fighting with them. Unless the droids are smart enough to learn the fighting ways of the Mando's they're working with, I wouldn't be too concerned. I mean, what's the big deal if they use 'Dark Side' energy for power. Unless they suck the life force out of you to replenish their energy, I don't get how they're so much worse than regular battle droids." Theta says in his strange echoing voice before sitting back and cracking his knuckles and listening to the others.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2007)

"They're not worse for what they can do, though their droids tend to be more dangerous than something their size should be. And awfully resistant to reprogramming." The Jedi said. "Of much greater concern is what making such things does to those who make them. And someone who is highly intelligent, capable of weilding the Force with a high degree of skill, and completely in the grip of the Dark Side is about the most dangerous enemy you can possibly imagine."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

The so far quiet Ithoran looks a bit askance as the droids and dark force are mentioned several times. He looks a bit frightful at times. In his deep voice, he adds, Tomalor see people like this. They... speak to machines. Bend them to their will. Turn them dark. They are the master of the machine. Sing its song. Such is a danger when the song is tainted.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

Standing silent through all this was the youngish looking woman in the plain tunic and breeches of a Jedi Knight...and if that wasn't enough, there was the lightsaber at her side to give her away. She had spent the conversation so far watching the others speak, listening to them. She didn't bat a lash at Sianni's baiting of the elder Jedi. 

Now though, she spoke in a slightly quiet voice that required listeners to be quiet themselves to hear, and while her tone was unhurried and calm, it was also inexorable in that she gave the impression that she wasn't going to repeat herself

"Master Starwind is correct, of course," Kacela said. "Though you would expect me to agree with her, of course."

She looked up, the cherubic roundness of her face belied by her intense expression. "I have dedicated myself to standing against the Dark Side and those who would use it against us...and by 'us,' I mean the Republic and life in general. This is what you must understand."

Kacela lifts a hand and opens it, palm up. "The Force is life. Life creates and sustains it, and is sustained and nurtured by it. It is a great cycle of being, and all life participates."

She then lifts her other hand, but keeps it clenched in a fist. "The Dark Side is not death, because death is part of life. It is anti-life. Entropy. Decay. Destruction. Dissolution. It is the relentless pull of the Void; the abyss that looks into each of us."

"The battle droids are toys to true Dark Side adepts. They are mere puppets, instruments of slaughter. They're not the real threat."


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Sianni strained hard to suppress a yawn when the "tin-can" started again. _Ooh, nice tough-guy act! Should I be scared? And what's the deal with this 'Mando' stuff? Too good to use the full name?_

"Well, the point is that using 'Mando muscle' never worked out for anyone, not even for themselves. So perhaps these guys try something different now, thinking they have a chance at pure sabacc.

But I want to know more," she insisted, pointing one of her lekku at the elder Jedi. "You said something about a planet forge ... or star forge, or whatever. I'll take it these droids are not built in your average homeshop. So they are bound to have one of these ... thingies somewhere, right?

And before I forget it, the Jedi Order are notorious information-hoarders. I want everything you have on these droids from the last time around."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> "You said something about a planet forge ... or star forge, or whatever. I'll take it these droids are not built in your average homeshop. So they are bound to have one of these ... thingies somewhere, right?




"They would not. It would make things easier for them; building large numbers of their twisted machinery would take large numbers of Dark Side adepts without something like the Star Forge. And I am not sure if they could manage starfighters, let alone capital ships, without one. We never saw evidence of that before, but I can't rule it out."



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> And before I forget it, the Jedi Order are notorious information-hoarders. I want everything you have on these droids from the last time around."




"It was at my request that this investigation was not confined solely within the Jedi Order. I suspect if my one-time Padawan and I had not been so deeply involved the last time, my voice likely would not have carried the day." Keda said. "I have no intention of crippling it; you will have what you need to know. You will not have everything I know, because much of that is personal or of no consequence. And you will be expected to keep much of this secret for reasons you should well understand. The fewer that know just what the K'ril did to become a threat, the less likely it is that someone will try and follow in their footsteps."


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Content with her 'win', Sianni conceded mangnanimously:

"Just to avoid any possible misunderstandings, I am not interested in Jedi secrets or the like. I simply aim to squash potential later 'I could have told you so.' foul-ups right here and now.


And therefore I have to ask again: The droids are force-powered - are their weapon systems as well?

Despite of what some of those Holovids try to sell us, I know your lightsabers are not, ever since my father build me one as a toy when I was younger. So have these K'ril developed something the Jedi can't do?"

Her lekku gestured to include both the Jedi and the Ithorian.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

"Won't do, more likely," Kacela replies calmly. "There are many disciplines of the Dark Side that are inherently corrupt, and corrupting."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Content with her 'win', Sianni conceded magnanimously:
> And therefore I have to ask again: The droids are force-powered - are their weapon systems as well?
> 
> Her lekku gestured to include both the Jedi and the Ithorian.



The quiet Ilthorian flinched at the mention of 'dark corruption' from the other, but answered Sianni's question. Don't think so. Not that I have seen.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

_Again!_ Sianni nearly tied her lekku into a knot in silent frustration. This might well be the most aggravating Jedi she had ever come across ... except for that other human, of course. Who had ever heard of such a thing as a combination preacher/propagandist jedi? And even _better_, her being on this side of the room probably meant that she'd be the assigned watchdog for this!


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Won't do, more likely," Kacela replies calmly. "There are many disciplines of the Dark Side that are inherently corrupt, and corrupting."




OOC: Could you pick a color for Kacela, please?

"Though in this particular case... it took Karil Valera decades to decipher enough of how the Rakata build their machines to begin to build her own. And as much as many Jedi would hate to admit it, that woman was a singular talent -- with the force, with working with technology, and with drawing gifted people to her side. I doubt many of us could have discovered what she did, even we had the inclination." Keda said.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Where is the second attack site, and when are we leaving?" Asks the helmeted Mandalorian.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

_Could be, would be, should be - no straight answer forthcoming, why am I not surprised?_ Throwing both lekku over her shoulders to hide her agitation, Sianni leaned back in her chair and took a moment to regain her composure.

"So let me take an educated guess:

Soldier-boy is our pilot,
the Ithorian Jedi knows stuff about droids,
the 'tin-can' serves as _cannon-fodder_,
this Jedi is our watchdog
and I am here because I am that good,"

she finished with a smug grin, indicating each one in turn with a flick of her right braintail.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Theta's visor turns towards the Twi'lek but no sound is forthcomming. "....."

After a long stare, he turns his head away muttering "Ori'buyce, kih'kovid." [sblock=translation]'All Helmet, no head.' Mandalorian insult for someone with an overdeveloped sense of authority.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> the Ithorian Jedi knows stuff about droids,



OOC: Tomalor is not a Jedi and has done nothing to indicate his Force adeptness (and its a bit reluctant about that for historical reasons). As far as he's mentioned (previous to thread, I guess), he's a mechanic and expert on droids.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Still grinning, Sianni replied to Theta's remark, unfazed by the fact that she didn't have the slightest idea of what the Mandalorian said. Still, it had to be something unflattering.

"Ooh, that's all you got, tin-boy? ... Or is that tin-girl - it is a bit hard to tell. I already feared a lylek might have gotten your tongue."

Satisfied that he finally acknowledged her, Sianni decided to let the matter slide for the moment. There would be time enough later on for some real _fun_.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=OoC for stonegod]







			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Tomalor is not a Jedi and has done nothing to indicate his Force adeptness (and its a bit reluctant about that for historical reasons). As far as he's mentioned (previous to thread, I guess), he's a mechanic and expert on droids.



Yup, but Sianni's drawing wrong conclusions. "Turn them dark." and that he answered her question whether the droid's weapons might be force-powered (even if the answer itself was inclusive) lead her to believe that he is also a force-user. And since everybody "knows" that the Jedi don't tolerate other force traditions, he "must obviously" be a Jedi, even if an unconvential one. [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

Hawke snorts at the arrogant Twi-lek's "observation".

"I hope for your sake that was a joke and not the limits of your observational skills. You've already been _told_ I'm the pilot of this little expedition. If that's the best you can come up with for me, you won't last half an hour in uncharted territory."

His rebuke done, he turns back to the officers.

"Over-eagerness aside, I too would like to know when and where we're going."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomalor cringes when he is called a Jedi. In a deep, yet small voice, he says, "Tomalor no Jedi, good mistress. Tomalor good with tools and droids." He looks nervously at the Jedi in the room, his long head ducking.


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tomalor cringes when he is called a Jedi. In a deep, yet small voice, he says, "Tomalor no Jedi, good mistress. Tomalor good with tools and droids." He looks nervously at the Jedi in the room, his long head ducking.



_Oops, must be an Ithorian thing, then. Should have guessed by whole singing aspect._ Looking suitably remorseful, Sianni answered with a bow as much as her sitting position would allow her.

"My apology, good sir. I certainly didn't mean to insult you."


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke snorts at the arrogant Twi-lek's "observation".
> 
> "I hope for your sake that was a joke and not the limits of your observational skills. You've already been _told_ I'm the pilot of this little expedition. If that's the best you can come up with for me, you won't last half an hour in uncharted territory."



"And my most sincere apology to you, honored pilot." Another bow later, the tone of Sianni's voice quickly changed to pure sarcasm. "Might this lowly twi'lek make an unworthy suggestion? Perhaps you should tattoo 'Mr. Hawke' onto your forehead so that everyone who has not yet heard of your greatness will recognize you."


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

"I would have thought the uniform flight suit would have given that away..." Hawke says drily, "... but I forget not everyone has the benefit of being familiar with Republic military uniforms. My apologies, Miss ....?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

_This one might actually be useful,_ Sianni noted happily before replying.

"None needed, _Mr._ Hawke. I am Sianni Amersu and I am indeed not really familiar with Republic Navy uniforms. Usually my contact with Navy pilots only extends to a tinny "You are in violation of Directive so-and-so ..." on a scratchy comm-line before I tell my pilots to "hit it".

So, are you a fighter-pilot and do you have any experience flying civilian transports?"


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

"Hawke Reyals, scout, explorer, and pilot, at your service. I can pilot pretty much anything - fighters, transports, airspeeders, whatever - though I don't have any experience with capital ships. 'Course, I doubt that'll be much of an issue. My most recent experience is with a fighter squadron, but I've flown civilian-class ships before, yes. I can handle starship weaponry as well, though it's quite a trick to handle the weapons and pilot at the same time on civvy ships."


----------



## Douane (Nov 6, 2007)

"Hawker'eyals. A good name, I like it," Sianni smiled, pronouncing the human name as if it were a proper Twi'lek one. "I am sure we'll see how good you are. 

I myself won't do much good with those ship guns, unfortunately, but somebody else here should be able to help out with that."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

"I'm coming because of my experience in sensing and countering the dark side of the Force," Kacela says mildly. "I'm afraid you'll all just have to watchdog yourselves."

Was there a trace of impishness in her eyes? A slightly joking tone? Couldn't be...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'm coming because of my experience in sensing and countering the dark side of the Force," Kacela says mildly. "I'm afraid you'll all just have to watchdog yourselves."
> 
> Was there a trace of impishness in her eyes? A slightly joking tone? Couldn't be...




"That, and because I'm too old to be doing the legwork myself." Keda said, with an expression that very nearly matched the much younger woman's.



			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> "Over-eagerness aside, I too would like to know when and where we're going."




"Nerem 5." The Admiral said. "Ijatsi Systems had a research station there until the last attack. Smaller scale, but pretty clearly the same people."

[sblock=Hawke]
Ijatsi Systems builds the Republic Navy's current space superiority fighter, which you're quite familiar with for obvious reasons.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

"I'm called Theta. Contrary to some peoples beliefs, I'm here for my knowledge of all things Mandalorian: tactics, language, and behavior. Could come in handy if we manage to capture one of their troops alive for interrogation or if the opportunity arises to impersonate one and infiltrate their group. Well, all that and my skill at killing anything that needs killing." he finishes speaking while making a point NOT to look in the Twi'lek's direction during the last part of his intro speech. "So, any correlation between the two targets that were hit? Did they just destroy areas and if so, what? Or did they blast their way in to make off with something or someone? Anything found missing from either site that could give us a clue what they're after?"


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

Hawke sits up straighter in his chair. "An _Ijatsi research station_!? Did they steal any data or just demolish the place? I'd rather not be facing any next-gen fighters in a civvy rustbucket..."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 8, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke sits up straighter in his chair. "An _Ijatsi research station_!? Did they steal any data or just demolish the place? I'd rather not be facing any next-gen fighters in a civvy rustbucket..."




"As to the first, that's what you're going to have to find out. A regular courier run showed up not knowing what had happened. She made all the scans she could, then headed for the nearest fleet station at maximum speed, but she was a courier, not an investigator. As to the second... I think you'll like what we've found for you. Civvy, well, that's the nature of covert ops. But it's not exactly a rustbucket." He said.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

"Okay, so now we know where we're going to. Is there any other information we should have before leaving? Like an answer to my question of what the enemy hit in their first attack on Dintella? Because if it was a similar instalation to the target of their second attack, we could see that patern and maybe figure out where they are going to hit next so we can intercept them. But if they just smashed a whole city without any identifiable target, then we have no clue why they would waste the resources to attack there in the first place." Theta says with some annoyance at having to ask again. Crossing his gauntleted arms over his chest he waits to see if these clients will answer him this time or not.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 8, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "Okay, so now we know where we're going to. Is there any other information we should have before leaving? Like an answer to my question of what the enemy hit in their first attack on Dintella? Because if it was a similar instalation to the target of their second attack, we could see that patern and maybe figure out where they are going to hit next so we can intercept them. But if they just smashed a whole city without any identifiable target, then we have no clue why they would waste the resources to attack there in the first place." Theta says with some annoyance at having to ask again. Crossing his gauntleted arms over his chest he waits to see if these clients will answer him this time or not.




"We'll be including a complete list of every installation in Dintella that was damaged or destroyed, and the complete known casualty list in your data packet. Right now my analysts think they smashed up the whole city to hide exactly what they were after, but they haven't figured out what that is yet." The Admiral said.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

Tilting his helmet down in a nod of acknowledgement, Theta says "Thank you, Admiral. Is there anything else we need to know or do before getting on our way then?" he asks to the briefers as well as those being briefed


----------



## Douane (Nov 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'm coming because of my experience in sensing and countering the dark side of the Force," Kacela says mildly. "I'm afraid you'll all just have to watchdog yourselves."
> 
> Was there a trace of impishness in her eyes? A slightly joking tone? Couldn't be...



"Yeah, suuure." Sianni's lekku twitched in silent amusement over the bad lie. "I assume you also have a Navy Cruiser you would like to sell me, or perhaps the Supreme Chancellor's private skyhook?"




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "That, and because I'm too old to be doing the legwork myself." Keda said, with an expression that very nearly matched the much younger woman's.



_Thank you, I'll be here all week._ As she worked hard to suppress a groan, Sianni realized that obviously she had been wrong. There were worse things than combination preacher/propagandist jedi - comedian jedi.


----------



## Douane (Nov 8, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Tilting his helmet down in a nod of acknowledgement, Theta says "Thank you, Admiral. Is there anything else we need to know or do before getting on our way then?" he asks to the briefers as well as those being briefed




_Can't wait to see what's hiding under that armor._

"Well, if there there's nothing else, you can go and inspect the ship. Biggest cabin is mine, of course. Meanwhile your _intrepid leader_ will get the promised info from the Jedi archives - *alone*." Sianni underlines the "intrepid leader" remark with a broad grin, showing her shiny, pointed teeth, and having both lekku do a pointing gesture at herself.



Ooc: Sianni wants to speak to Keda Starwind alone (thus her behaviour) regarding the (fake) holocron in her possession. Email to drothgery on this to follow. Not because I want to keep it secret, but because I won't be around for the next few days to play it out.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ithorian continued its hunch looked throughout most of the conversation. It eyed the others, waiting for a clear indication of where he was supposed to go. Otherwise, it kept quiet.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2007)

Kacela gives Sianni a look and raises an eyebrow.

"I suppose I could see if that's possible," she replies. "What information did you want again? Oh, and for future reference, I'd prefer to be asked rather than volunteered like that."

(Oh SNAP! No she DINT!    )


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

"If there's nothing else then?" He seems to ask the briefers for permission to depart so that he can indeed go inspect their ship. When he gets to the ship, he locates the biggest cabin and drops his gear very visably onto the bed. Not wanting to get too comfortable, he pulls out a chair and sits at the desk reviewing the info he had recorded from the briefing. _'Study them.'_ , he seemed to hear his father's voice. _'Study your employers and your teammates, for your life is in their hands and their life is in yours.'_ And the thought of his life in the hands of that Twi'lek was almost enough to scare him. So she needed to be dealt with, and soon. Organizing his thoughts for the battle to come, Theta waited patiently...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2007)

OOC: FYI, all the cabins are pretty much the same size.

Master Starwind pulls Sianni aside as the Ensign leads the others to a starship that seems to pretty sleekly built -- and well armed -- for a civilian transport, at least at first glance.

[sblock=Sianni]
OOC: I think we can run this sub-thread out of sync with the rest of the game here.

"You wished to speak to me?" The Jedi Master says.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 11, 2007)

Hawke stows his gear in any convenient cabin - he's not concerned about size or amenities since he'll be spending so much time out of the cabin anyway. Once he has his gear stowed away, he heads up to the cockpit to examine the ship in greater detail.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

Like Hawke, Kacela isn't too concerned over which cabin she gets. She takes the first empty one she passes, then tours the ship to familiarize herself with its layout. Knowing that tramp freighters often have concealed compartments, she spends extra time in the cargo hold and other spacious areas, studying the walls, floors and ceilings to see if there are any such things aboard this ship.

(Unless of course, the presence of such compartments was in our briefing...in which case she just walks the floorplan to get familiar with it. )


----------



## stonegod (Nov 12, 2007)

The Ithorian was burdened by an abundance of gear---laser spanners, diagnotic tools, even a mundane wrench. But his largest load was a metal packing container the size of a human that he rolled into his room. He flinched when asked about it, responding only with "Equipment" before shuffling into the empty space, closing, and locking the door.


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2007)

After having finished dealing with the Jedi, Sianni made her way to the starship. The Captain's cabin - _her_ cabin - was easy enough to find, especially after a little, close-to-tears Twi'lek girl had asked one of the ensigns standing guard outside of the docking station for the way because she had been lost.

As the door hissed open, Sianni quickly took in the sight before her eyes. For just a tiny moment a strange light shone in her eyes before she started to smile triumphantly.

"Ha! I knew it!"

Striding over to the bed, she dropped her bag thoughtlessly into a corner of the room and cleared the bed of the gear lying there with a quick swipe of her arm before flopping down on it. "That stuff'll just get into the way."

Gazing over to Theta, Sianni extended one lek into a universal "Come on!" gesture.

"Well, I really hope you reading up on Twi'lek biology so that we can both get something out of this."



[sblock=Keda Starwind]







			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Master Starwind pulls Sianni aside as the Ensign leads the others to a starship that seems to pretty sleekly built -- and well armed -- for a civilian transport, at least at first glance.
> 
> "You wished to speak to me?" The Jedi Master says.




"No, I _wanted_ to. Especially as there is something we need to talk about.

You mentioned that the info on the K'ril the Jedi Order'll give us should be kept secret. I've got no problem with that, but it falls a bit outside of the contract the Republic offered me ... and pays me for. Therefore I'd like to suggest an additional deal: You do me a small favour and the Galaxy will never hear a peep of your little secrets."

Sianni replied brashly as she hid her lekku behind her back to cover her nervousness.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "No, I _wanted_ to. Especially as there is something we need to talk about.
> 
> You mentioned that the info on the K'ril the Jedi Order'll give us should be kept secret. I've got no problem with that, but it falls a bit outside of the contract the Republic offered me ... and pays me for. Therefore I'd like to suggest an additional deal: You do me a small favour and the Galaxy will never hear a peep of your little secrets."
> 
> Sianni replied brashly as she hid her lekku behind her back to cover her nervousness.




"If you want the aid of me in something, you need only ask. If you attempt to blackmail me or the Order... that will not turn out well for you. Right now, you know little of the K'ril beyond what is common knowledge. And while you came highly recommended by some, if the Admiral or the Senator or I determined your services were unnecessary, we could still send you on your way." Keda said.
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]







			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "If you want the aid of me in something, you need only ask. If you attempt to blackmail me or the Order... that will not turn out well for you. Right now, you know little of the K'ril beyond what is common knowledge. And while you came highly recommended by some, if the Admiral or the Senator or I determined your services were unnecessary, we could still send you on your way." Keda said.




_Hrmph, as if I would fall for that!_


"I _never_ spoke of blackmail and I meant it that way. Still, interesting to note that it's the first thing you thought of.

But the fact is that whoever drew up my contract made a serious gaffe. Instead of specifying "all top secret information as pertaining to this mission" he only put "all Republic info" in there. Thus I am not contractually obligated to keep _your_ secrets. Still, I am willing to rectify that situation by offering you an additional contract. And that has nothing to do with blackmail," Sianni answered, letting some of her righteous anger creep into her voice. "I am Sianni Amersu and I've *never* broken a contract. Never. And I live by my reputation for this. Sure, I haven't always succeeded but it's outside of the contracts.

I am not asking for gifts because there is nothing free in this galaxy. If I want something, I'll trade or barter for it, but I do not resort to blackmail."


OoC: Sianni acquired the holocron when it was offered to her late owner for sale. This sellout of one of the very few proud points in Twi'lek history was the straw to break the camel's back: She drowned her owner and framed the potential seller for the deed.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2007)

When Hawke made his way to the bridge, he saw the plaque on the wall that identified the ship. The _Korlen Phet_, it said. Republic merchant registry. Except that calling this ship a 'civillian transport' was something of a joke, when he pulled up the specs. Covert ops insertion vessel, more like. It mounted the same laser clusters that his starfighter had, and carried the same torpedoes. Had better hull armor, and better shields. And most of the cargo space that a freighter of the class the ship was designed to look like from the outside had was gone to make room for it.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "But the fact is that whoever drew up my contract made a serious gaffe. Instead of specifying "all top secret information as pertaining to this mission" he only put "all Republic info" in there. Thus I am not contractually obligated to keep _your_ secrets. Still, I am willing to rectify that situation by offering you an additional contract. And that has nothing to do with blackmail," Sianni answered, letting some of her righteous anger creep into her voice. "I am Sianni Amersu and I've *never* broken a contract. Never. And I live by my reputation for this. Sure, I haven't always succeeded but it's outside of the contracts.
> 
> I am not asking for gifts because there is nothing free in this galaxy. If I want something, I'll trade or barter for it, but I do not resort to blackmail."






Keda sighed.

"I am quite sure you know in your line of work that it is far more important to keep the _spirit_ of your contract than the letter. You've worked for more than a few who would react to legalistic nitpicking with far less patience than I would. A Hutt's idea of a breach of contract lawsuit tends to involve a few Gammorans in a dark alley. Or so I understand. A Jedi Knight, of course, would be completely unfamiliar with such circles herself.

"But I believe you will not speak of what you learn of the K'ril because once you know enough that I would be worried, you will realize the wisdom of keeping silent. No one would _want_ their secrets except to build an empire. An empire where the Dark Side was fully embraced."
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2007)

Tomalor spends his time in his chamber apparently by himself. Occasionally, banging, drilling, and similar sounds can be heard. Entreaties are ignored. Several hours later, after the ship is well on its way, the noises finally stop. It is only then that the Ithorian leaves his room, locking it solidly behind him. 

It was time for lunch.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 15, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> After having finished dealing with the Jedi, Sianni made her way to the starship. The Captain's cabin - _her_ cabin - was easy enough to find, especially after a little, close-to-tears Twi'lek girl had asked one of the ensigns standing guard outside of the docking station for the way because she had been lost.
> 
> As the door hissed open, Sianni quickly took in the sight before her eyes. For just a tiny moment a strange light shone in her eyes before she started to smile triumphantly.
> 
> ...



Theta cocks his head to one side as Sianni invites him over to the bed. _This is gonna be harder than I thought._ he thinks to himself. Shaking his head back and forth, he chuckles a bit before begining. "You've got the wrong idea, Sianni. In fact you've got several wrong ideas. That's why I decided we should talk. Based on what was said back there during the briefing, you seem to be under the impression that you're the leader of this little group. I don't know if you normally work alone, or if you're always the boss in your previous jobs, but this run is gonna be different. You see, we're a team here and you're part of the team, not the leader. And I'm not saying that because I think I'm the leader. I don't want the job, just like I don't want this cabin and I don't want you. Nothing personal, but I'm married already." Theta continues trying to get his point across.

"To be a good team, you've got to be able to count on and trust the people you're working with. And to tell the truth, people like you are usually more worried about trying to BE the leader than they are in LEADING. That can end up in disaster. So all I'm asking is that you tone it down some and work with the rest of us, not work on being the leader of us."  Theta finishes as he kneels down to pick up his dumped gear.


----------



## Douane (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Keda sighed.
> 
> "I am quite sure you know in your line of work that it is far more important to keep the _spirit_ of your contract than the letter. You've worked for more than a few who would react to legalistic nitpicking with far less patience than I would. A Hutt's idea of a breach of contract lawsuit tends to involve a few Gammorans in a dark alley. Or so I understand. A Jedi Knight, of course, would be completely unfamiliar with such circles herself.
> 
> "But I believe you will not speak of what you learn of the K'ril because once you know enough that I would be worried, you will realize the wisdom of keeping silent. No one would _want_ their secrets except to build an empire. An empire where the Dark Side was fully embraced."




Sianni's lekku began to twitch in desperation as she realized that the old jedi was a much tougher customer than she had previously given her credit for. And while revealing what she would be asking for might seem prudent to some, Sianni knew better, of course. Mentioning the holocron would only lead to the Jedi taking it from her, just like that.

"Funny thing, that. In fact, I'd still prefer working for a Hutt. Strange tastes aside, they are still business-m..., well, -slugs at heart. And thus they are predictable. Plus, they are a lot less likely to stab you with a lightsaber once one's back is turned, claiming the "Dark Side" made 'em do it.

Look, I am trying to cut a deal here. If you are not interested, fine. Perhaps these K'ril are more amenable. .... And before you rag on me, I will be fulfilling my part of the contract to the best of my ability. I always did and even working for the Jedi won't change that."[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Look, I am trying to cut a deal here. If you are not interested, fine. Perhaps these K'ril are more amenable. .... And before you rag on me, I will be fulfilling my part of the contract to the best of my ability. I always did and even working for the Jedi won't change that."




"There is clearly something you want from me or you would not be trying to cut a deal when you have nothing to bargain with. I ought to agree to your terms just to get it out of you. I'd rather you not be the second Twi'lek I knew who nearly got themself killed because they couldn't believe a Jedi would help them and expect nothing in return. The first took me nearly thirty years to straighten out on that score. I don't have that much time with you." Keda sad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

Hawke lets out a low whistle as he scans the _Korlen Phet's_ specs.

"Well, well, well. This baby might not end up flying coffin in a scrap after all. I think I'm going to like this mission."


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Theta cocks his head to one side as Sianni invites him over to the bed. _This is gonna be harder than I thought._ he thinks to himself. Shaking his head back and forth, he chuckles a bit before begining. "You've got the wrong idea, Sianni. In fact you've got several wrong ideas. That's why I decided we should talk. Based on what was said back there during the briefing, you seem to be under the impression that you're the leader of this little group. I don't know if you normally work alone, or if you're always the boss in your previous jobs, but this run is gonna be different. You see, we're a team here and you're part of the team, not the leader. And I'm not saying that because I think I'm the leader. I don't want the job, just like I don't want this cabin and I don't want you. Nothing personal, but I'm married already." Theta continues trying to get his point across.
> 
> "To be a good team, you've got to be able to count on and trust the people you're working with. And to tell the truth, people like you are usually more worried about trying to BE the leader than they are in LEADING. That can end up in disaster. So all I'm asking is that you tone it down some and work with the rest of us, not work on being the leader of us."  Theta finishes as he kneels down to pick up his dumped gear.




For just a second something like anger flashed through Sianni's eyes.

"Oh, I have found that marriage really isn't much of a hindrance with most humanoids. And I guess you are one beneath that shell. So, tell me," she cooed with a seductive smile while running her fingers enticingly down her shapely body. "Can your wife really compare with _this_?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 16, 2007)

"I don't deny it's tempting, but my wife does compare and I don't have to learn new biology to make it work. What interests me more though is the complete avoidance by you of the main subject of what I was just talking about. If that's how you wanna deal with it (or not deal with it I guess), that's your choice. I just wanted to be clear up front about where I stand. I don't have a problem working WITH you, but none of us here is working FOR you Sianni." Theta says in a flat tone before turning his back on the ample feast laying before him on the bed. Listening closely for sounds of any forthcoming attack or object being picked up for throwing, the helmeted Mandalorian begins to walk out of the cabin to find another place to bunk.


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

"But I am _so_ trying to _work_ with you," Sianni called after him, her husky voice dripping with innuendo. "Get rid of that armor and I'll show you that I am a great teacher - of biology and _other_ things. Don't be coy, make an experience to brag about."

To underline her words even more, she lolled provocatively on the bed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke lets out a low whistle as he scans the _Korlen Phet's_ specs.
> 
> "Well, well, well. This baby might not end up flying coffin in a scrap after all. I think I'm going to like this mission."




Kacela's voice came from behind Hawke.

"Master Starwind would not have sent us in anything less than what she thought we would need to both succeed and survive. But I'm glad you like it. The rapport between pilot and ship is important, so I'm told."

She looks up at the bridge's ceiling and trails a hand along the bulkhead.

"I've never really felt a connection to machines...it's hard for me to relate to."


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]







			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "There is clearly something you want from me or you would not be trying to cut a deal when you have nothing to bargain with. I ought to agree to your terms just to get out of you. I'd rather you not be the second Twi'lek I knew who nearly got themself killed because they couldn't believe a Jedi would help them and expect nothing in return. The first took me nearly thirty years to straighten out on that score. I don't have that much time with you." Keda sad.




"30 years is pretty long to work a scam, let me tell you that. Not to mention that's one stupid Twi'lek," Sianni spat back as her frustration got the better of her. "Then again, perhaps I misspoke, considering that the Jedi had ten thousands of years to perfect it.

But you can forget trying the same on me, because I do know better. If the rest of the galaxy decides to close its eyes to this -  no skin of my lek!

*Aaargh!!!* I don't know why I even tried! Jedi are impossible to deal with!"[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I've never really felt a connection to machines...it's hard for me to relate to."



Coming from a side passage with various food packets, the lumbering Ithorian mumbled about a bit of food, "Technology easy to understand. Tomalor knows this. Just have to know the feel of it." When he realizes he was addressing the Jedi, Tomalor ducks his head a bit, smiling tremulously. "Uh... Tomalor not mean to upset Jedi. Tomalor will go back and eat."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2007)

Kacela smiles and shakes her head.

"I'm not upset at all, Tomalor. I'm very glad to have more technologically savvy people along on this mission. After all, the K'ril are noted for combining the Force and technology. My knowledge of the Dark Side and its tactics are only half of the equation."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni]


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "30 years is pretty long to work a scam, let me tell you that. Not to mention that's one stupid Twi'lek," Sianni spat back as her frustration got the better of her. "Then again, perhaps I misspoke, considering that the Jedi had ten thousands of years to perfect it.
> 
> But you can forget trying the same on me, because I do know better. If the rest of the galaxy decides to close its eyes to this -  no skin of my lek!
> 
> *Aaargh!!!* I don't know why I even tried! Jedi are impossible to deal with!"




"It was hardly a 'scam' to help prevent Lejo from being disposed of like a worn-out tool by the K'ril after they had used him. And I owed him -- I don't know how I would have survived between my parents' deaths and the Jedi finding me without him. I wasn't going to give up on him.

"Now, I still suspect you want something from a Jedi. Most of the people who would want something from me for my talents unrelated to the Force are long dead; Jedi are not typically among the galaxy's best slicers, and even those who know me don't usually know that I am, or at least was. Is it so difficult to just say what that is?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=Keda and Sianni] 







			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "It was hardly a 'scam' to help prevent Lejo from being disposed of like a worn-out tool by the K'ril after they had used him. And I owed him -- I don't know how I would have survived between my parents' deaths and the Jedi finding me without him. I wasn't going to give up on him.
> 
> "Now, I still suspect you want something from a Jedi. Most of the people who would want something from me for my talents unrelated to the Force are long dead; Jedi are not typically among the galaxy's best slicers, and even those who know me don't usually know that I am, or at least was. Is it so difficult to just say what that is?"




"Oh no, don't you go mushy on me!" Sianni replied, using a lek to imitate the human gesture of wagging a finger. "Won't work on me. Not at all. Same goes for that Jedi mind control, by the way. My father trained me to resist that.

But I've really wasted enough of my valuable time. Forget that I ever said anything and rest assured that if I ever need a slicer I'll hire one. A _good_ one."

With the intention of not giving the Jedi the opportunity for any further nonsense, Sianni whirled quickly around and hit the door button with a lek, only to stop dead in her tracks as the door finally opened. Turning a paler green she abruptly jumped to the side of the door with a yelp, defensively tucking her lekku behind her back, and frantically hit the button to close it again. Her eyes wide with panic Sianni pointed a lek accusingly at Keda Starwind.

"You ..., you ..., you brought _him_ here! That lekku-grabbing Lylek-spawn! How could you?"

The exact cause for her panic remained unkown, however, as the only persons in the corridor outside were a new Republic guards and Lias Etom, a respected human Jedi Master who had once served as Watchmen of the Ryloth system and on whose recommendation Sianni Amersu had been contracted for this mission. Strangely enough, the unconventional Jedi whose eccentricities included an undue liking for 'slumming' had apparently chosen her after she took his padawan hostage for a while to ensure her client's passage to their destination. (Where he had been apprehended afterwards by Etom and his padawan.)

Badly failing to cover her anxiety as her lekku still shivered in obvious agitation, Sianni began anew.

"Okay, I am offering you a different deal. I don't think he has seen me yet. If you order him away while I hide in here so that I can get to the ship unseen, I'll  forget everything I have ever heard of these 'K'ril' and I'll bring the holocr..., the holovid afterwards to you." [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "My knowledge of the Dark Side and its tactics are only half of the equation."



The Ithorian smiled weakly, unsure around the Jedi. "Tomalor... uh, Tomalor very comfortable around machines. Tomalor will help. Tomalor tries not to think about Dark Side, just focus on making machines sing." He cringed at the last part, as if admitting to something he did not want.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> "But I am _so_ trying to _work_ with you," Sianni called after him, her husky voice dripping with innuendo. "Get rid of that armor and I'll show you that I am a great teacher - of biology and _other_ things. Don't be coy, make an experience to brag about."
> 
> To underline her words even more, she lolled provocatively on the bed.



It takes alot of effort, but Theta manages to keep himself from turning around as Sianni tries harder to entice him. It would be SO easy to just turn and at least record a little of this ...for posterities sake with his helmet holorecorder. _Just keep walking, Theta._ ,he tells himself.

The Mandalorian continues out through the door and goes to find a room which doesn't share a wall with Sianni's if possible. After stowing his gear, he gets busy exploring the ship and learning his way around.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kacela's voice came from behind Hawke.
> 
> "Master Starwind would not have sent us in anything less than what she thought we would need to both succeed and survive. But I'm glad you like it. The rapport between pilot and ship is important, so I'm told."




"I've no doubt that Master Starwind would send us in a half-busted tramp freighter if she thought it would be sufficient. That we have _this_ at our disposal means this mission may be very dangerous indeed. The _Korlen Phet_ may not have much cargo space, but she has the same weapon systems that the Republic's top-end starfighters have, and she's better armored and shielded. Make no mistake, this is a warship, not a civvy. Not that I'm afraid of danger, mind you - you don't get very far as an explorer if you're too scared to go outside the safe lanes."



> She looks up at the bridge's ceiling and trails a hand along the bulkhead.
> 
> "I've never really felt a connection to machines...it's hard for me to relate to."




Hawke shrugs. "I don't really feel a connection to them either. For me, it's a problem to be solved. Apply so much thrust here to dodge the incoming missile, re-route power from engines to shields if I can't dodge - that sort of thing. Once you've been piloting long enough, it almost becomes second nature." As he speaks, he punctuates his statements with his hands, displaying a mock-dogfight.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

Once she realized that Theta was not going to turn around, Sianni leapt off the bed and raced to the entrance of the cabin. Preventing the door from closing, she began to yell after the 'retreating' Mandalorian.

"Yeah, run off like the coward you are! You lousy son of a Lylek! Hutt-slime! You ..." Here her words began to degenerate into a long, yet imaginative string of Twi'leki obscenities, only to be topped by the even more vile gestures her lekku added to the mix.

"Don't you even bother to crawl back! You blew your chance! Forever! Not even if you came begging on your knees!" With her final shot Sianni let the door close at last and whirled through the cabin, sending her braintails flailing and filling it with laughter. How great it felt to finally allow them to move freely again after she had to almost forcibly restrain her lekku from dancing with silent laughter during her little 'show'.

_Men._


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2007)

Silently enduring Sianni's stream of invective as he walks away, Theta quickly stashes his gear and soon after finds himself wandering up to the bridge where he sees Hawke, Kecela, and Tomalor already talking. Nodding an acknowledgement to all three he says "Greetings. So, is the ship okay Hawke? How soon till we're ready to fly outta here?"


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

Hawke grins over his shoulder at Theta. "As I was just explaining to Lady Kacela here, the ship is a little more than 'okay'. The _Korlen Phet_ has weaponry comparable to my fighter and is better armored and shielded. She'll probably not be as responsive, but she's a fighter for sure. It seems the brass think this mission'll be a mite dangerous.

"As for when we can leave - I'm just waiting for the final data transmissions from the brass and departure clearance from Tower Control. Shouldn't be too much longer." So saying, he turns back to the controls, fiddling with settings until everything responds to his satisfaction.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 20, 2007)

Just as Hawke says that, a message flashes on his screen that the _Korlen Phet_ is cleared for departure.

OOC: It'll take a few days, in-game to get to your destination; a 'fast' hyperdrive in this era is not as fast as the hyperdrives in the movies. So feel free to chat in-character until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2007)

Kacela shakes her head at Hawke's title for her.

"I appreciate the sentiment, but just Kacela is fine." She quirks an almost-smile.

"I work for a living."


----------



## Douane (Nov 22, 2007)

A few minutes after the ship's departure from the dock Sianni appears finally on the bridge, busily shoveling Gamorrean grakknuk larvae from a steaming bowl into her mouth.

" .. .... ... .. .. . . .. "

Whatever she is actually trying to say is lost to a mouthful of larvae. Only due to the questioning/exasperated glances from her compatriots she finally realizes the "problem".

[Gulp!] "I said, whoever was responsible for the foodstuff on this tub, has a pretty sick sense of humour. This stuff is disgusting!" Sianni repeated before devouring another grakknuk batch.

Looking left and right, Sianni finally opts for a nearby ready chair that allowed her to rest her legs on the railing.

"Well, good to be on our way at last. But there are still a few matters we need to talk about. First thing, it was brought to my ear-cones that there's some grousing going on among the rank and file regarding my command style and a 'lack of respect'. No problem, easily solved. From now on, every order I give you will be followed by a really heartfelt "please".

Well, how's that?"

Sianni opens her lekku widely in a gesture of expectation as she glances around from face to face. The reactions were certainly less than encouraging.

"Okay, okay, if you don't like it," she goes on, raising both hands and lekku-tips in a vague imitation of an apology while muttering under breath: "Hutt-slime, this trip is going to be more fun than a heatstorm in the Bright Lands.".

"So we are doing the Republic Senate thing then: Nobody can decide anything and there'll be endless talking and talking and talking and discussions and talking ... and so on. Not really my style, but if you want it that way ... I'm kinda worried about the other part, though: Sitting around and waiting to get bribed. Who will bribe us? Will he have enough creds to meet my rate?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

"I suggest," Kacela says tonelessly, "that once we are in hyperspace and on our way, we adourn to the lounge and review the mission materials on the holoprojector. As we are all highly skilled, mature and professional individuals, the question of leadership is best handled contextually. That is, whoever's skills and expertise are best suited to the problems at hand will take charge, until the situation changes."

She pauses, then adds, "If there are no questions or complaints, I will await you in the lounge."

The Jedi turns and leaves the bridge.

(I'm assuming that the ship includes a sort of "conference/briefing room with a holoprojector in a table we can sit around and see communications/recordings/etc on... )


----------



## stonegod (Nov 23, 2007)

Tomalor slumps and follows the Jedi like a wounded puppy, ignoring the extravagant Twi'lek's actions. He continues to stuff his face with the food he brought.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 23, 2007)

Theta spends some time on the bridge looking over the flight controls and familiarizing himself with them. "Nice systems they've got here.", he nods to Hawke. "Looks pretty easy to fly. Remember, you've got me as a backup pilot if needed. I'm no rocket jockey, but I can do a pretty good job behind the stick. I'm also a decent shot with ships' guns." the Mandalorian says with a metallic echo to his voice.

After checking out the bridge a bit more, Theta decides to follow Kacela and Tomalor to review the mission materials. Of course, he records the materials onto his own system for easy reference later as well as the conversations taking place for study during his leisure time.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 23, 2007)

Seeing the clearance flash upon his screen, Hawke gently eases the _Korlen Phet_ out of her docking cradle and into the starry void. He listens to the discussions going on behind him as he pilots the ship to the hyperspace limit, but only answers Theta.

"A backup pilot and a gunner is always a good thing to have. If you havn't already, please familiarize yourself with the weapons systems; I'm a better pilot than I am a gunner, and if we get into a scrap, it'd be best if I wasn't filling both seats." Hawke nods respectfully to Theta, then returns his attention to the nav board. Once the computer has calculated the jump to Nerem 5, he flips the intercom switch to announce the jump into hyper, waits a moment to allow everyone to brace themselves, then sends the _Korlen Phet_ soaring into infinity.

Spinning around in his seat, he finds that only Sianni is still on the bridge. He gives her a lopsided grin and ask, "Well, shall we adjourn to the conference room and get this party started?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 23, 2007)

Still sulking over her most recent failure to goad any kind of reaction from this ..., _this  bunch of zombies_, Sianni stares incredulously at the human pilot before throwing her lekku up in disgust.

"A party? *A party ?!?* I wish. But instead I'll have to count myself lucky if I won't have been bored to death by the time we reach our destination." 

After giving Hawke a thorough once-over from head to toes, she goes on, mirroring his crooked smile. 

"And no _adjourning_ for you, flyboy. At least, not yet. Let's see what time will bring."

Pointing to the bulkhead, Sianni adds "Move ahead then, I'll be right behind you.".


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 27, 2007)

Theta takes a seat silently and begins to review what information was provided to them. He takes a few notes regarding the Mandalorians that are mentioned from the first K'ril incursion..."Interesting."  he mutters to himself.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
For future reference, please don't write NPC actions. And please fill me in -- by PM or email if you don't want to post it -- on any character background you'd like to work into the game. It's really hard for me to write stuff like this -- and make Keda come across as the very wise and perceptive 120-year-old Jedi she is -- if I don't know where you're coming from.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Keda and Sianni] 


			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "Oh no, don't you go mushy on me!" Sianni replied, using a lek to imitate the human gesture of wagging a finger. "Won't work on me. Not at all. Same goes for that Jedi mind control, by the way. My father trained me to resist that.




"Small tricks of the Force have as much to do with the skill and natural talent with the Force of the one performing them as it does with the mind the weilder of the Force is trying to influence. I would not count any 'training' being effective against someone that was highly skilled."

[...]



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "Okay, I am offering you a different deal. I don't think he has seen me yet. If you order him away while I hide in here so that I can get to the ship unseen, I'll  forget everything I have ever heard of these 'K'ril' and I'll bring the holocr..., the holovid afterwards to you."




"If that is what you wish, but I am retired. I no longer sit on the council, and training a padawan at my age would be ridiculous; no one has to take my orders. The council listens to me when it comes to the K'ril, because of what happened the last time. Now, a youngling or a padawan or even a very new Knight like young Kacela might well do so out of respect. Anyone else, I need to convince." Keda says.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 29, 2007)

Sianni said:
			
		

> "A party? *A party ?!?* I wish. But instead I'll have to count myself lucky if I won't have been bored to death by the time we reach our destination."




"Well, if you get too bored, I have all sorts of stories from my time on the Rim. I'm sure the others have their own tales to tell, too."



> After giving Hawke a thorough once-over from head to toes, she goes on, mirroring his crooked smile.
> 
> "And no _adjourning_ for you, flyboy. At least, not yet. Let's see what time will bring."
> 
> Pointing to the bulkhead, Sianni adds "Move ahead then, I'll be right behind you.".




Hawke shrugs and proceeds through the cabin door out into the corridor. "Suit yourself. I was going to let you go first because I still havn't fully inspected the ship yet." He holds the door open for her briefly, but moves on if she shows no sign of wanting to take the lead. He takes his time getting to the meeting room, stopping to inspect all the various controls, sensors, and so on that lie along the path.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2007)

The briefing room that Kacela ends up setting things up in is yet another indication that this ship wouldn't pass close inspection as a 'freighter' -- which wouldn't 'waste' space on such a thing. But with a few touches she has all the data provided by the Republic and the Jedi Order set up where she can access it easily, and the others have gathered around the table with her.

OOC: Anything you want to look up, I'll give answers for.


----------



## Douane (Nov 30, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "Well, if you get too bored, I have all sorts of stories from my time on the Rim. I'm sure the others have their own tales to tell, too."



"Suuure, and they all go like 'We fined him 1000 Cr because his hyperdrive wasn't calibrated correctly.', 'He had only 57 of the 109 licenses required for dumping garbage.' or 'And then we confiscated the spice, strictly for official reasons, of course.', don't they?"




> Hawke shrugs and proceeds through the cabin door out into the corridor. "Suit yourself. I was going to let you go first because I still havn't fully inspected the ship yet." He holds the door open for her briefly, but moves on if she shows no sign of wanting to take the lead. He takes his time getting to the meeting room, stopping to inspect all the various controls, sensors, and so on that lie along the path.




"Inspecting the ship, eh?" Sianni regards Hawke quizzically for a moment before breaking in a broad grin. "I'll have to give you, though, as far as euphemisms for 'looking at my butt' go, it's certainly one of the more imaginative ones. Not that I blame you, it is truly a spectacular exemplar of its kind."

When she follows him through the bulkhead, Sianni seems to badly misjudge the dimensions of both door and corridor and squeezes past Hawke, provocatively rubbing her body against his in the process, before she makes her way to the briefing room, still wiggling her rear rather exaggeratingly.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

"There were questions asked at the briefing that Master Keda referred to mission specs and materials," Kacela says as the last stragglers enter. "This is the time to ask those questions again, and get answers. We have full files on the previous K'ril incidents, and on what is known of their technology and tactics."

"Just bear in mind that we don't know -everything-. There are still mysteries to them that we haven't unlocked."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Suuure, and they all go like 'We fined him 1000 Cr because his hyperdrive wasn't calibrated correctly.', 'He had only 57 of the 109 licenses required for dumping garbage.' or 'And then we confiscated the spice, strictly for official reasons, of course.', don't they?"




Hawke just shakes his head. "Republic law doesn't extend out to the Rim, and even if it did I've only been in a standard branch of the Republic military for a short time. I was in the scout corps for over a decade. The scouts really don't give a damn for enforcing laws, we just want to explore the galaxy."



> "Inspecting the ship, eh?" Sianni regards Hawke quizzically for a moment before breaking in a broad grin. "I'll have to give you, though, as far as euphemisms for 'looking at my butt' go, it's certainly one of the more imaginative ones. Not that I blame you, it is truly a spectacular exemplar of its kind."




"I...." Hawke blinks, then grins. "... would have to agree with you on that last bit."



> When she follows him through the bulkhead, Sianni seems to badly misjudge the dimensions of both door and corridor and squeezes past Hawke, provocatively rubbing her body against his in the process, before she makes her way to the briefing room, still wiggling her rear rather exaggeratingly.




Hawke doesn't shy away from the contact, and makes sure to eye the Twi'lek appreciatively as she struts away, then shakes his head again and moves along. _Curious people they found for this one..._

________________________________________



> "There were questions asked at the briefing that Master Keda referred to mission specs and materials," Kacela says as the last stragglers enter. "This is the time to ask those questions again, and get answers. We have full files on the previous K'ril incidents, and on what is known of their technology and tactics."
> 
> "Just bear in mind that we don't know -everything-. There are still mysteries to them that we haven't unlocked."




Hawke settles into a chair in a corner and props his legs up on a nearby end table, leaning back and draping his arm over the side of the chair. "Well, the technological capacity of the K'ril is what most concerns me. Force-users or not, it's their machines that are what's dangerous. What do we know about them?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 4, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke settles into a chair in a corner and props his legs up on a nearby end table, leaning back and draping his arm over the side of the chair. "Well, the technological capacity of the K'ril is what most concerns me. Force-users or not, it's their machines that are what's dangerous. What do we know about them?"




A quick search through the information you've been given brings up...



			
				datapad said:
			
		

> *K'ril Technology*
> 
> The self-styled K'ril Technomages were often powerful wielders of the force, and some of them, particularly those with Jedi and/or Sith training -- and Karil Valera herself had both -- were masters of the lightsabers frequently used by Jedi and sometimes used by others with training in the Force, but they were quite rightly most feared for their machinery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

"Underestimate the powers of the Force at your peril," Kacela says mildly.

"But the gist of their technology as far as I can tell is that their machines are smaller and more powerful than non Force-augmented technology. In short, if facing K'ril, we can expect to be outgunned."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Underestimate the powers of the Force at your peril," Kacela says mildly.




"Oh, no, I merely meant that whether or not they are Force users - the data seems to say that not all of them were - it's their machines that seem to have caused the most worry." Hawke corrects Kacela. "Tech that can pack a starfighter-grade laser cannon in a war droid is bad news. You're the resident Force expert; I'll leave any Dark Adepts or whatever to your care. The Force is way outta my league... I just fly the ship and beat the grass." He laughs to himself. 

Hawke turns back to his datapad and brings up the info on K'ril war droids, blasters, and starfighters - considering those to be the most immediate areas of interest. Even a normal tech capital ship is trouble for a ship like the _Phet_, and computers sounds like Tomalor's area of expertise more than Hawke's.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

Tomalor cringes more at the discussion of the K'ril technology, especially the droids. "Tomalor see these things. Their machines sing, sing a song of darkness. Not a song of harmony." He looks nervously at the Jedi, but continues on, trying to make an important point. "The no need any one to sing the song for them after created, but those that sing make the machine's song stronger." Its eyes dark unsure to Kacela briefly, then the Ithoran bows his head. He types quickly at the datapad, trying to find out more about the K'ril computers, droids, and such, afraid to confirm or learn more.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 4, 2007)

Tomalor clicks the hyperlink to go to the next article..



			
				datapad said:
			
		

> K'ril Computers
> 
> Unlike many other aspects of K'ril technology (though their war machines are another exception), the basic K'ril computer systems do not show the telltale signs of equipment designed by academics with little field experience. Indeed, the basic software security systems were designed to defeat all hacking techniques used in the criminal underworld at the time, showing distinct hints at Twi'lek espionage techniques. This was no surprise, as one of the premier outlaw software experts, one Lejo Vapasi, served as their senior software expert until he disappeared, leaving a complete packet of the K'ril security protocols in the hands of the Jedi Knight Keda Starwind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 4, 2007)

Theta keys his search into the datapad to see what information is available on 'Mandalorian' (in reference to the K'ril) and 'To'nar' his grandfather...


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke turns back to his datapad and brings up the info on K'ril war droids, blasters, and starfighters - considering those to be the most immediate areas of interest. Even a normal tech capital ship is trouble for a ship like the _Phet_, and computers sounds like Tomalor's area of expertise more than Hawke's.




Information on starfighters seems to come up first...



			
				datapad said:
			
		

> K'ril Starfighters
> 
> The two major influences on K'ril starfighter design were the fighters produced by the original Star Forge, and the Mandalorian fighter designs at the time. The stock K'ril starfighter was a two-man fighter, smaller than the three-man heavy fighter the Mandalorians of the time employed, but larger than the one-man light fighter they employed for scouting and recon tasks. In terms of firepower and shields, though, it compared very favorably to heavy starfighter designs of the time, while maintaing the speed and manuevarbility of the light fighter designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Theta keys his search into the datapad to see what information is available on 'Mandalorian' (in reference to the K'ril) and 'To'nar' his grandfather...




Theta's search reveals two relevant articles...



			
				datapad said:
			
		

> K'ril Mercenaries
> 
> With few expereinced soldiers among their numbers, the K'ril relied on mercenary forces both to build, train, and command their own armed forces and to conduct raids for the material they used to build their Star Forge. Although they hired mercenaries from many sources, the majority of them were Mandalorians. As such, the K'ril military forces were heavily influenced by Mandalorian traditions. Which meant that although ruthless and brutally efficient, K'ril soldiers never developed the widespread patterns of atrocities that soldiers for other dark side cults (most notably the Sith) almost invariably fell into.
> 
> After the final defeat of the K'ril and the destruction of the second Star Forge, many K'ril soldiers were adopted into the Mandalorian clans, while many others scattered to all ends of the galaxy.






			
				datapad said:
			
		

> To'nar Fett
> 
> One of the more effective mercenary commanders in the K'ril Navy, his campaigns took a dozen worlds for the K'ril before he was caught with only one capital ship and its starfighter wing to hold off a task force of the Republic Navy. Given a tactical situation far beyond what superior ships could compensate for, he had little choice but to surrender his command, and did so. He was released from a Republic POW camp after the end of the war. No further records are available.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2007)

Tomalor shares what he finds about the computers, not liking it one bit.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 10, 2007)

"Hmm. According to this, Ijatsi Systems seems to be heavily involved in the whole thing. They stole fighter designs from the K'ril, and now the K'ril are stealing back? Seems fishy..." Hawke follows the link to the Ijatsi Systems information on the datapad.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2007)

Hawke follows the hyperlink...



			
				datapad said:
			
		

> Ijatsi Systems
> 
> Nelson Ijatsi was the second son of a very wealthy family on Nerem 5, and a spacecraft engineering student when the K'ril attacks began. He volunteered for the Republic Navy, and trained as a pilot during the short lull between their initial appearance and when they struck in force. Ijatsi developed a fascination with the K'ril spacecraft he was going up against, and devoted an inordinate amount of the time he wasn't involved in actual combat to puzzling out how the other side's craft worked. For security reasons, the true secret behind the K'ril ships' power sources was never revealed to anyone outside the high command of the Fleet, but Ijatsi was able to use his influence with his family to get one of their companies to bid on the contract to reverse engineer whatever could be reverse engineered from K'ril spacecraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 12, 2007)

_'So, grandfather was a prisoner of war but disapeared after they let him go.'_ Theta thinks to himself. _'He surrendered his command instead of fighting to the death in a battle unable to be won?'_

"Hmmm..." Theta sighs as his data searches turn into dead ends. Hearing about the results of Hawkes search he comments to no one in particular "Well, now we have reason for the attack on the Ijatsi. We must find out what triggered the second attack."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2007)

OOC: Feel free to retroactively add any more research and/or discussion during transit...

After a few days, the _Korlen Phet_ breaks out of hyperspace and into the Nerem  system, and Hawke takes the ship on approach to the Ijatsi research station in orbit of Nerem 5.

A message buoy lies on the edge of the approach, broadcasting.

"Warning! This stations is under Republic Navy Quarantine. Do not approach without authorization. Warning!" .... the message repeats while Hawke searches for the authorization codes. After he finds them, the transmission abruptly stops.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

On exiting hyperspace, Kacela goes to the cockpit, wanting to see the station herself from the outside.

She greets Hawke as she enters, simply saying, "Hawke," and leaning over a bit to see out the window from behind his chair.

"How does it look? Signs of outside damage? Any debris?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 13, 2007)

Tomalor does a bit more research into the K'ril machines and such, sharing what he finds. But he says little more than that.

~~~

During the trip, the Ithorian spends it in his quarters. The sound of rattling and and other sort of mechanical work can be heard. When out, he keeps to the mess, eating a lot, probably nervously. He actively tries to avoid the Jedi, obviously fearful.

~~~

Then the ship comes out of hyperspace, Tomalor is in his room. Working on something.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 13, 2007)

Theta continues reviewing data during their search. He doesn't say much unless spoken to directly. Afterwards, he explores the ship and spends his free time keeping his gear clean and in good condition. He familiarizes himself with the weapons controls and is sitting on station at the ship weapons post when they drop out of hyperspace. If there doesn't appear to be any immediate threat, he fires off a few salvos to get the feel of the weapons in action.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

At the meeting...

"I'm not liking how tightly Ijatsi is tied up in all this. Says here that Nerem 5 is the homeworld of the founder of Ijatsi Systems, and that a lot of the techs he hired when he started the company were from K'ril-held worlds. Worlds they held long before the war." He frowns, then shrugs, looking up at the rest of the team. "Well, there's a mystery for sure. Not much more to learn from here. We'll be at Nerem 5 in a couple days. I think I'm going to head to my quarters and get some shut-eye."

With that, he hops to his feet and heads out of the meeting room to his own quarters.

_________________________________

A few days later...



> Kacela greets Hawke as she enters, simply saying, "Hawke," and leaning over a bit to see out the window from behind his chair.
> 
> "How does it look? Signs of outside damage? Any debris?"




"See for yourself," he says, not looking up from his instruments, but flipping a switch to show an image of the research station on a screen in the cockpit.

[sblock=OOC]I'm _assuming_ there'd be some kind of magnification-enabled visual scanners, even though such a technology wasn't ever used in any of the movies.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2007)

I've also posted this in the OOC thread, but...

Because I'll be out of town between Christmas and New Year's, would like to review Starships of the Galaxy before things really get going, and don't really think it's a good idea to start dungeon-crawling, err, station-crawling and then stop things for a week, I'm not going to make any major posts again before next year.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I'm _assuming_ there'd be some kind of magnification-enabled visual scanners, even though such a technology wasn't ever used in any of the movies.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yes, there is.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 6, 2008)

Signs of laser scoring on the outer surface of the space station are obvious on the image that Hawke brings up, but it looks like the station is still structurally sound. No debris is visible at first glance, though panning the view around shows that some things have been towed off to keep them from blocking approach lanes.

Another shuttle, with the Ijatsi Systems corporate logo prominently displayed, is docked at the station.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2008)

Noting that the ship has stopped, Tomalor goes over to the comm system. "Is everything fine? Are we at the place of the Ijatsi?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2008)

Kacela frowns and puts her hand to the window on seeing the spectacle. After a moment she closes her eyes and tilts her head slightly, as if listening to something...

(Searching mah feelings, trying to see if there's any Force disturbances here, or if I can sense any Force-users present)


----------



## Zurai (Jan 8, 2008)

Hawke guides the _Korlen Phet_ on a careful approach to the station, even though there appears to be no debris to avoid. He keeps a close watch on his sensors, alert for anything unusual in the readings.

"I have a bad feeling about this. Everything's too neat and tidy. Sure, the station's beat up, but there's very little debris, all the approach lanes are clear, and that shuttle is completely undamaged."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 8, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "I have a bad feeling about this. Everything's too neat and tidy. Sure, the station's beat up, but there's very little debris, all the approach lanes are clear, and that shuttle is completely undamaged."




OOC: Checking your records, it's looks like the shuttle was not there at the time of the attacks.


----------



## Douane (Jan 9, 2008)

Sianni yawns openly. "Time to check this out in person. There's nothing to be learned from staring at the station on the screen." Anticipating Hawke's inevitable reply, she simply wags a lek at him without even looking. "Nope, not even with your precious sensors. It's like dealing with a Hutt. If you want to get things done, talk to the slug himself and don't stop at the majordomo," she replies, mocking his attempts over the past few days to teach her something about the ship systems. 

But even worse - and very close to bordering on High Treason - the human had kept his head in the engine compartment most of the remaining time, never paying her the attention she deserved. Not to mention that the Mandalorian Armor-Butt kept his distance and even actively evaded Sianni with the lame excuse of doing "family research". As if she couldn't see through such a flimsy lie - he was obviously just plain scared of her feminity.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 9, 2008)

Manning the ships guns, Theta volunteers his theory on the shuttle- "Ijatsi corp suits calculating the damage and loss total probably. Maybe they'll have some straight answers answers about what's been taken."

He was glad they were here finally. Maybe now that they had more to do Sianni wouldn't have time to keep teasing and propositioning him at every turn. On the bright side, he now had nearly enough video taken of her with his helmet cam that he could splice it together into a decent length mini-movie if he wanted to...


----------



## drothgery (Jan 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kacela frowns and puts her hand to the window on seeing the spectacle. After a moment she closes her eyes and tilts her head slightly, as if listening to something...
> 
> (Searching mah feelings, trying to see if there's any Force disturbances here, or if I can sense any Force-users present)




OOC: That's not Search Your Feelings, that's Sense Force

[sblock=Kacela]
You sense Tomalor, but no one else. You also have a lingering low-level sense of some Dark Side presnse.
[/sblock]

After docking at the station, you exit the ship to hear an argument between a middle-aged man dressed like successful businessmen the galaxy over and a rather young man (apparently human) in a Republic military uniform.

[sblock=Hawke,Kacela,Theta]
You recognize the uniform and insignia of a Marine corporal.
[/sblock]

"I'm sorry, sir. My orders were to allow no one on this station until the special team from Admiral Aran and the Jedi got here." The younger man was saying.

"I _own_ this station, boy." The older man said. "Let me pass."


----------



## Zurai (Jan 14, 2008)

Hawke coughs politely and states simply, "I think that'd be us, Corporal."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

"Is there a problem?" Kacela asks, stepping out from behind Hawke.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2008)

[sblock=Hawke]
I'm making the assumption that Hawke's an officer or a senior enlisted man, and so outranks the very junior noncomm standing guard here.
[/sblock]

"We were ordered to guard this place until your team got here, sir." The corporal addresses himself to Hawke. "But this man is insisting that we let him inside. He's Devan Ijatsi, sir."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

"This is the site of a joint investigation by the Republic and the Jedi Council," Kacela informs the man trying to enter. "What is your name and reason for being here, please?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

Tomalor, who has been waiting in his quarters, figures the group is leaving the ship. A little nervously, he looks over his package. "I hope you don't break. Don't kill anyone."

~~~

Emerging from the ship behind everyone is the usually shy form of the Ithorian. If anything, he looks even more timid. What is surprising, however, is what follows behind him. It is an dusk red droid of unusual make---something akin to a protocol droid, if such a thing had a sinister cast to it. The heavy blaster rifle attached to his back does not help the odd mixed impression.

Tomalor smiles tremulously at the gathered. "Uh, hello. Tomalar sorry he is late."


----------



## Douane (Jan 14, 2008)

"Ooh, my kind of guy. Sorry, boys," coos Sianni as she saunters past the others with a smirk to close with the older man.

Deftly placing her arm under his she looks up to him with big, adoring eyes - the very picture of the stupid dancing bimbo she despises so much. (The impression is only _slightly_ marred by the twin cut-down blaster carbines she wears in quick-draw holsters on her thighs.)

"You really own the whole big station, Mr. ?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 14, 2008)

Theta marches out of the ship along with the others. Staying silent through the first exchange, he finally nods his head as if making a decision. He walks forward past Ijatsi and the non-com before turning back to the group to speak. "Fine. He wants to go in but had to wait for us. We're here and ready to start the 'inspection'. He can follow us in and look around as long he stays out of the way if any fighting breaks out. He might even be handy to open up any locked doors in our way or answer some questions." Going silent again, Theta turns forward again and prepares to move out. Inspecting his blaster rifle, he snaps the safety off and holds it ready at his waist pointed forward down the corridor.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2008)

"Devan Ijatsi. Chief Technology Officer of Ijatsi Systems corporation." The older man said. "I simply wished to identify any of my people who were killed in the attack and assess the damage done to my station."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Kacela considers, then shrugs.

"I don't see any harm in allowing you to accompany us," she says. "As long as you stay with us at all times, and do not touch or interact with -anything- until we've had a chance to examine it. Your knowledge of the station could be useful to our investigation."

She looks at the others.

"Unless there are any objections?"


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuming at being ignored, Sianni jerks her arm away and stomps off a few steps.


The Jedi's words make her turn around again, though. "Hmm, let me think about this," she replies while assuming an an exaggerating 'thinking' poses, her chin resting upon an upraised hand. "We_ee_ll, how about ... no, never, not in your lifetime, when the Hutts take up tap-dancing as their favorite pastime," plus another 10 or 12 negative expressions from as many languages - an easy feat for a Twi'lek girl as they all quickly learned that the most important word in any language was "No".


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

"No dissenting voices? Nobody? I'm almost disappointed.

It's settled then. You go follow our resident bucket-head and I and the big guy will stay here, _talking_."

Sianni flashes Devan Ijatsi a heart-melting smile while casually settling a lek-tip on his shoulder.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2008)

Tomalor shuffles his feet.

OOC: Not the talker here.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 17, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sianni flashes Devan Ijatsi a heart-melting smile while casually settling a lek-tip on his shoulder.




He steps out of the way when she tries, then flips out a comlink and speaks into it.

"Martina? I think it's safe enough to leave the shuttle docked now that the Republic's team is here." He says.

A woman's voice responds. "I wasn't too happy about you charging in there yourself. Who knows what those raiders left? I'll be there in a second."

And so before you had enter the station proper yet another person joined you. This one almost as heavily armored as Theta, though she flipped up her helmet to show red hair interspersed with white, and a face you'd peg as slightly younger than Ijatsi's.

"This is Martina Antilles Ijatsi. She retired from Republic special forces a few years back." That she was his wife hardly needed to be said.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Has Hawke ever heard of Martina Antilles? I doubt it, but thought I'd ask.[/sblock]"I'm Hawke Reyals, pilot and scout. Pleased to meet you, Devan, Martina." He smiles at both and shakes hands if they will. "Though, circumstances like this aren't the most pleasant to be meeting in. 

"I apologize ahead of time for jumping right to business like this, but we _are_ standing on a recently-raided research station about to make an investigation. I assume you're here for reasons similar to our own. I'm not the leader of this little band of misfits," he says as he shoots Sianni a wry glance, "but I'd think it might be best for you to wait just a little longer and let us check the place out first. There's probably nothing dangerous, but you never know when raiders might leave nasty little surprises for the survivors to find."


----------



## Douane (Jan 17, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "This is Martina Antilles Ijatsi. She retired from Republic special forces a few years back." That she was his wife hardly needed to be said.




"After _long_ and distinguished service, no doubt." Sianni mutters under her breath as her smile wavers only minimally.

When Martina lifts the lek from her husband's shoulder with two fingers and a look of distaste on her face, Sianni's mood quickly shifts, though, and she hisses "Careful with those fingers, sister. You sure ain't my type."

Hawke's words make her cringe inwardly and she can't help rolling her eyes. _Oh, come on, pilot-boy. Grow a spine already!_

"Fine, fine, then. I wanted to spare you the embarrassment, handsome, but looks like that went straight out of the airlock. So why don't you come clean about your being here then? We've already heard the "identifying bodies and checking damage" bit, so no need to repeat that. Don't even start with "I'm doing it for the orphans." - I've heard that one just about one million times too often already. A snazzy new story would be really nice, but, hey, I wouldn't say anything against the truth, either."

Almost as an afterthought, she adds with a husky voice (and while looking straight at his wife): "And don't worry - If it's a business secret, you can always tell me _in private_."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 17, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Has Hawke ever heard of Martina Antilles? I doubt it, but thought I'd ask.[/sblock]




[sblock=Hawke]
Well, I figured I'd give you a shot, and you rolled well...

Knowledge (Galactic Lore) check; DC 25 (and that's only because Hawke's a Republic officer) (1d20+11=26) 

You vaguely recall seeing her retirement notice on the fleet network not long after you enlisted. It piqued your interest because there was a long section of medals and citations --all of the sort that would go to a combat officer -- and most of the actions she'd won them in were listed as classified.
[/sblock]



			
				Sianni said:
			
		

> "After _long_ and distinguished service, no doubt."




"Twenty years. I would have stayed in longer if not for the industrial magnate here. Who says I was bad for business, chasing around the galaxy stomping out trouble before they'd need squadrons of starfighters to deal with it." She said, ignoring the Twi'lek's obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Theta silently appraises the newcomer and her gear. Looking with a practiced eye to check her setup and weapon choices. "Anything else we need to do, or is everyone ready to move out?" Theta asks


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2008)

Tomalor waves shyly. "Tomalor. Tomalor helps with the machines."


----------



## Douane (Jan 17, 2008)

"Nothing to cry about, I'd think. I mean, it can't have been more than a few years till you would have reached pension age, anyway." Sianni shoots back, leaning slight forward into the "storm".

"And while I _do_ find it cute that you try to cover for handsome here, I want my answers. Now. Good ones, preferably."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 18, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Theta silently appraises the newcomer and her gear. Looking with a practiced eye to check her setup and weapon choices.




[sblock=Theta]Everything she's wearing appears to be of extraordinary quality, and built for functionality, not just to look good. You might quibble a bit about what style of weapons and armor were optimal, but it's all the kind of gear a skilled proffesional soldier would wear if money were no object.
[/sblock]



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "Nothing to cry about, I'd think. I mean, it can't have been more than a few years till you would have reached pension age, anyway." Sianni shoots back, leaning slight forward into the "storm".




"Dear, I thought you said Admiral Aran was competent." Devan said.

"Extremely, the last time I checked." Martina replied.

"So how do you explain her, then?"

"Hitchhiker?"



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "And while I _do_ find it cute that you try to cover for handsome here, I want my answers. Now. Good ones, preferably."




"Ijatsi Systems is the smallest firm of the contractors that build ships for the Republic Navy. We have never had more than three ship types in production at once, and have never been contracted for anything other than space superiority fighters. We are wholly owned by one branch of the Ijatsi family, and my aunt is currently CEO. We are the only firm in this part of the galaxy that builds military spacecraft, and this station is our primary research and development facility.

"Almost all of our staff have worked for the company for decades, and would have to leave the sector to find another comprable position. Most of them have been close friends, if not with me, then with someone else in the family. Is it too much to think we care enoough about our friends and our business to send one of the family to investigate what happened here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

"Sianni, that's enough for now," Kacela says. "We're here to investigate, not antagonize visiting dignitaries."

She nods at the two. 

"We will need you to stand by while we assess the remains of the station. I assure you, nothing we do will interfere with a legitimate internal investigation by Ijatsi, and we will share any information we are authorized to release with you."

"Any questions...or complaints...you have may be directed to the Republic Legal Annex and the Jedi Council. My name is Kacela."


----------



## Douane (Jan 19, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Dear, I thought you said Admiral Aran was competent." Devan said.
> 
> "Extremely, the last time I checked." Martina replied.
> 
> ...





			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> " [...] Is it too much to think we care enough about our friends and our business to send one of the family to investigate what happened here?"




_Ugh, comedians!_

"Yes. Totally. Utterly. If you think I'd buy that drivel, better forget it. But it seems to be your lucky day because the Jedi is buying your story," Sianni answers while jerking a lek in Kacela's direction. "Well, I ain't. But dumb Twi'lek must be silent now because owner has spoken."

Falling silent, she walks a few a steps down the hallway before suddenly pointing a lek in Devan Ijatsi's general direction without ever looking back. 

"Still, Mr. Technology Officer won't set his feet any further into this facility unless I say so. The rest of you can clear the station but he stays here. Conscious or unconscious, that's his choice."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

"Now, unless I am misinformed, you are not in command of this little expedition. Your companions have agreed to let us accompany you." Ijatsi said, and walked on, letting most of the others take the lead. But somehow Martina always managed to stay between Sianni and Devan.

If Martina and Devan were here for anything other than their stated purpose, they were very good actors. The anguish they had shown when they had found the first room full of dead technicians, the obvious higher level of alert Martina had shifted to when she saw the blaster scoring on the walls inside, Ijatsi's crisp, technical reports on files broken into.

Still, no one had expected what they found in the hangar bay Ijatsi had said was used for storing experimental craft.

A dozen odd war droids were inside, that began to move as the bay door opened. And Kacela knew right then this was where her low-level sense of something dark had come from.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Kacela steps out in front of the group, her lightsaber springing out in a bright green line.

"These machines are K'ril," she says grimly. "They will be more powerful than normal for droids of this size."

Initiative: 28   http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1469018/

(where approximately are the machines, relative to us, and how close are they to each other?)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

```
A   R   T    H


    S   M   D    K
----------!-----         -----!-----------------
          ! *    1     2   * *!
          !                   !
          !  3             4  !
          !      *        ****!
          !  6   *         5  !
          !      *    *       !
          !  7             8  !
          ! **      *        *!
          !  9   X *** Y   Z  !
           -------------------

A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)
!,- walls
```


----------



## Zurai (Jan 22, 2008)

"I knew this was too easy... mutters Hawke as he dives for cover, blaster instantly in hand. He pops out from behind cover only long enough to fire off a couple shots at the nearest K'ril droid, but his aim is off and the shots splatter harmlessly off the bulkhead.

[sblock=OOC rolls]Initiative (1d20+13=25)
Move action to get behind cover - a wall, if nothing else.
Swift action to draw his blaster pistol (Quick Draw feat).
Standard action to Rapid Fire at the nearest K'ril war droid: Attack and damage rolls (Rapid Shot) (1d20 6=9, 4d6 4=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 22, 2008)

"Ib'tuur jatne tuur ash'ad kyr'amur!" Theta calls out as he moves forward and brings his blaster rifle to bear on the room full of droids. [sblock=Mando'a translation]"Today is a good day for some other bugger to die!"[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Theta's initiative (1d20+13=17)
Theta will move past Hawke's position so that he is just outside the doorway and directly 'north' of war droid #2. If this is a surprise round, that's all he can do. If this is the first regular round, then he will also take a shot at droid #2 with his blaster rifle. Atk (w/point blank shot bonus +1) and damage for blaster rifle shot at droid #2 (1d20+15=32, 3d8+4=10) (Enemy damage threshold is lowered by 5)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ooops, double post*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 22, 2008)

Exclaiming "eep!" and pulling behind his droid, Tomalor begins fiddling with his blaster, doing something to the settings. The robot seamlessly steps forward, pulling forth its blaster. With a sinister sounding, "Exclamation: I am quite eager to participate in some unadulterated violence!", it levels its rifle at the nearest droid.

OOC: Tomalor will take a 5' step back and to the side and start some Personalized Modifications on his blaster. Aitch will draw, take a 5' step to Tomalor's old position, and blast 2 with a Rapid Shot.


----------



## Douane (Jan 23, 2008)

_Previously ..._

Sianni stared incredulously at the corporate magnate with her mouth open but no sound coming out - a rather rare occurence as her current companions can attest to. Having the human idiot dismiss her reputation so casually just caught her totally off-guard. For a moment the old instincts took over and Sianni's hands dropped to her blasters till it occured to her that working for Republic had now forced her into a no-win situation. Gunning those two down would almost certainly lead to the squeamish Jedi voiding her contract while letting them live might invite unpredictable risks for her reputation. And her _esteemed_ companions stood around like a herd of niz'aras, waiting wide-eyed for the butcher ... apparently this Ijatsi had real deep pockets if he could even buy the Jedi. Well, he probably got a bargain deal on the Navy, anyway.

Reluctantly Sianni lifted her hands again after deciding to go with the lesser evil in this case. At least for the moment ...



*OoC: *Initiative (1d20+13=23)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

As Kacela shouts out her warning, Martina is springing into action, moving to where she can see inside the hanger bay and losing a plasma bolt from her rifle at droid #2. Its shields flicker in shades of black, and sparks fly, but the droid only seems to have taken minor damage from her shot.

Kacela steps out in front of the group, her lightsaber springing out in a bright green line.

"These machines are K'ril," she says grimly. "They will be more powerful than normal for droids of this size."

"I knew this was too easy... mutters Hawke as he dives for cover, blaster instantly in hand. He pops out from behind cover only long enough to fire off a couple shots at the nearest K'ril droid, but his aim is off and the shots splatter harmlessly off the bulkhead.

OOC: Sianni, Hawke's now occupying the square you wanted to move to (it was the only cover he could reach in a single move). Kacela, I'm assuming you had to draw your lightsaber.


```
A   R   T              
             M             
                           
    S       D  H K                
----------!-----         -----!-----------------
          ! *    1     2   * *!
          !                   !
          !  3             4  !
          !      *        ****!
          !  6   *         5  !
          !      *    *       !
          !  7             8  !
          ! **      *        *!
          !  9   X *** Y   Z  !
           -------------------

A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)
!,- walls

Droid #2 has been hit once.
```


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: What about Theta's actions listed above? If that is too far for him to move, then have him move right and down some till he has a clear shot at #2. Maybe behind Kacela or something for now.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> OOC: What about Theta's actions listed above? If that is too far for him to move, then have him move right and down some till he has a clear shot at #2. Maybe behind Kacela or something for now.




OOC: Yeah, the action you originally proposed wasn't actually possible; it'd take a double-move to get into that position. I wouldn't have stopped mid-round except that one PC's actions made another's impossible.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, the action you originally proposed wasn't actually possible; it'd take a double-move to get into that position. I wouldn't have stopped mid-round except that one PC's actions made another's impossible.



OOC: So my revised action is okay then? To move a little sideways and down before taking a shot at droid #2?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> OOC: So my revised action is okay then? To move a little sideways and down before taking a shot at droid #2?




Yup. 1 space = 1 square on the ASCII art map.


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2008)

"Nice work, grandma, keeping the client between yourself and the enemy! Perhaps you should toss him right in to make absolutely sure?" Sianni hisses in Martina's direction as she bounds between the two, blasters almost literally flying into her hands. Sliding into a firing position to take out one of the droids while still being covered from the rest of them, Sianni is just about to pull the trigger when suddenly Hawke's back fills her sights instead of the war droid as he slams into the wall next to the bay door. Screaming in frustration over the missed opportunity Sianni lashes out and kicks Hawke (lightly) in the thigh/hip.

"Ta'rak! Koocha gada!"


* (Twi'lek) Bright Fool!
** (Huttese) Idiotic Man!



*OoC*: Swift Action to draw blaster via Quick-Draw feat; Move Action to move and draw the other blaster; Standard Action to move further (final position: space directly "NW" of Hawke)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
*Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 1, continued*

"Nice work, grandma, keeping the client between yourself and the enemy! Perhaps you should toss him right in to make absolutely sure?" Sianni hisses in Martina's direction as she bounds between the two, blasters almost literally flying into her hands. 

Martina doesn't seem to notice, however; she doesn't even look up from her rifle's targetting scope.

Sliding into a firing position to take out one of the droids while still being covered from the rest of them, Sianni is just about to pull the trigger when suddenly Hawke's back fills her sights instead of the war droid as he slams into the wall next to the bay door. Screaming in frustration over the missed opportunity Sianni lashes out and kicks Hawke (lightly) in the thigh/hip.

"Ta'rak! Koocha gada!"

"Ib'tuur jatne tuur ash'ad kyr'amur!" Theta calls out as he moves forward and brings his blaster rifle to bear on the room full of droids. [sblock=Mando'a translation]"Today is a good day for some other bugger to die!"[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
Theta will move past Hawke's position so that he is just outside the doorway and directly 'north' of war droid #2. If this is a surprise round, that's all he can do. If this is the first regular round, then he will also take a shot at droid #2 with his blaster rifle. Atk (w/point blank shot bonus +1) and damage for blaster rifle shot at droid #2 (1d20+15=32, 3d8+4=10) (Enemy damage threshold is lowered by 5)[/sblock]

Theta's shot is right on target, though the droid's shields flash again.

OOC: stonegod, It's no longer possible for Aitch Cay to have a line of fire on #2.


```
A   R                 
             M             
              S  T        
    S       D  H K                
----------!-----         -----!-----------------
          ! *    1     2   * *!
          !                   !
          !  3             4  !
          !      *        ****!
          !  6   *         5  !
          !      *    *       !
          !  7             8  !
          ! **      *        *!
          !  9   X *** Y   Z  !
           -------------------

A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)
!,- walls
```

Droid #2 has been hit twice; it doesn't look like it's sustained much damage, but its shields look a lot less stable.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2008)

Tomalor draws his weapon and begins fiddling with it, playing with its settings. From behind him, the droid draws its blaster and exclaims something quite sinister while moving into the fray.

OOC: Tomalor draws (no move free draws on move either), then activates his Talent. Aitch draws then moves six squares forward toward the battle.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 26, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 1, concluded*

Tomalor draws his weapon and begins fiddling with it, playing with its settings. From behind him, the droid draws its blaster and exclaims something quite sinister while moving into the fray.

Devan produced a blaster pistol from within his robes somewhere, drawing as he moved back beside Tomalor.

Droid #1 walks back and to the 'east' slightly, before unleashing a torrent of autofire that ecompasses Theta and Kacela. Kacela deflects away the shots that come near her with her lightsaber (Deflect attempt succeeds), but a few of the cluster of shots glance off of Theta's armor. Droid #2's attempt to do the same was wildly inaccurate. As was droid #4s. Droid #3 was about as effecive as Droid #1; again Kacela Deflected the autofire, and again Theta took minimal damage to his armor. Droids #5 and #6 were both able to nick at Theta, and with her third attempt to deflect autofire, Kacela miss-timed slightly; her fourth fared better.

The remaining droids simply moved out and forward, and for some reason three of the droids in the back of the room looked rather more sinister than even the other nine.

*Round 2*

Flipping her rifle to autofire as well, Martina fired at #4 and #2, blowing through the last of #2's shields and leaving scorch marks on the droid underneat, and causing #4's shields to flicker for an instant.


```
R  A              
        D           M      
              S  T        
               H K                
----------!-----        4-----!-----------------
          ! *          2   * *!
          !        3          !
          !       6  1 5      !
          !     7*        ****!
          !     9*        8   !
          !      *    * Z     !
          !      X    Y       !
          ! **      *        *!
          !        ***        !
           -------------------

A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)
!,- walls
```

Droid #2 has no shields and has suffered moderate damage
Droid #4 has suffered some damage to its shields

Kacela 64/69
Theta 80/100


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

At the first lull in the droid's firing, Kacela runs directly into the room, southward along the impromptu line that the warbots have established. She whirls in a cartwheel that blazes with the green fire of her lightsaber, and thrusts her free hand outwards towards the war droids as she lands.

An invisible pulse of power radiates out, striking the droids like the blast wave of an intense explosion...hurling them away and knocking them over!

(Move south and to the left a little so I can get 3, 7, 9, 6, 1 and 5 in the cone effect of a Force Slam. Use The Force check: 30  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1473319/  against droid Fort Defense. If that beats it, they take 4d6 damage and are knocked prone. I will spend a Force Point as well, to knock the damage up to 6d6.)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 26, 2008)

OOC: I can't see how to draw a cone without leaving at least two of the droids you listed out of it. One character space might be a rectangle on the ASCII art map, but it's actually a square. A right-angle one will leave out 1 and 5 or 3 and 5; a straight-on cone will leave out 5 and 9 or 7 and 9.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

(hmmm! without a grid it's hard for me to judge. How about just getting as many as I can, and leaving it at that then? )


----------



## Zurai (Jan 26, 2008)

After the first few seconds of the ambush, Hawke's nerves steady and he lines up his shot carefully. At just the right moment, he squeezes the trigger of his blaster, and his target reels at the effect of the precise shot. "Ha! Eat it, tin can!"[sblock=OOC]Staying put. Hawke will fire at #2 if it's still active after Kacela's Force Slam, or #4 otherwise.
Attack and damage rolls (1d20+8=28, 3d6+4=9)
That's a crit; unfortunately, I rolled pitifully for damage. I know in D&D, you roll the dice twice on a crit instead of just doubling the outcome of the damage roll, but I don't see anything about that in the Saga Edition rules. If more dice need rolling, you can do that yourself or tell me and I'll roll. Either way, the droid's gonna feel it![/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 26, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
*Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 2, cont'd*

At the first lull in the droid's firing, Kacela runs directly into the room, southward along the impromptu line that the warbots have established. She whirls in a cartwheel that blazes with the green fire of her lightsaber, and thrusts her free hand outwards towards the war droids as she lands.

An invisible pulse of power radiates out, striking the droids like the blast wave of an intense explosion...hurling them away and knocking them over! Droids #3,#6,#7, and #9 show damage, but their shields flicker back into being.

After the first few seconds of the ambush, Hawke's nerves steady and he lines up his shot carefully. At just the right moment, he squeezes the trigger of his blaster, and his target reels at the effect of the precise shot. "Ha! Eat it, tin can!"

OOC: Sianni's up. FYI - I don't normally resolve things one person at a time, it's just we had some conflicting actions last round.







A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #2 is barely functioning and has no shields
Droid #4 has suffered some damage to its shields
Droids 3,6,7, and 8 have suffered moderate damage and have suffered some damage to their shields; they have also been knocked prone

Kacela 64/69
Theta 80/100


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2008)

"Yes!" Sianni quickly puts her allies' abysmal shooting out of her mind when two of the droids stepped straight into her sights. The reports of her blasters echo through the corridor as she begins to fill the air with cyan bolts, concentrating her left hand fire on the severly damaged machine while her right tracks the other war droid.



*OoC*: Left Hand (aimed at droid #2) To hit: 1d20+9=28 Damage left hand shot (3d8+5=20)
Right Hand (aimed at droid #4) Right Hand to hit (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=23);Right Hand damage (3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=16)
[Point Blank Shot feat appplied to all rolls]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 27, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
*Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 2, cont'd*

"Yes!" Sianni quickly puts her allies' abysmal shooting out of her mind when two of the droids stepped straight into her sights. The reports of her blasters echo through the corridor as she begins to fill the air with cyan bolts, concentrating her left hand fire on the severly damaged machine while her right tracks the other war droid.

Droid #2 exploded into a heap of circuitry, while Sianni's first shot at #4 went wide. The second connected, forcing down the droids shields for an instant to do some light damage.

[sblock=OoC]Left Hand (aimed at droid #2) To hit: 1d20+9=28 Damage left hand shot (3d8+5=20)
Right Hand (aimed at droid #4) Right Hand to hit (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=23);Right Hand damage (3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=16)
[Point Blank Shot feat appplied to all rolls][/sblock]

[D]a[/D]

Droid #2 is destroyed
Droid #4 has suffered light damage, and moderate damage to its shields
Droids 3,6,7, and 8 have suffered moderate damage and have suffered some damage to their shields; they have also been knocked prone

Kacela 64/69
Theta 80/100


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 27, 2008)

Theta raises his rifle and takes a moment to sight down it before firing at the droid that is most damaged near the doors (#4).

Aimed Blaster Rifle shot at #4 (1d20 14=19, 4d8 4=20) +1 Atk/Dmg die from Aiming, -1 from range (35 ft), no Point Blank Shot due to range unless SW has a free 5' step that I can't find in the book.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2008)

His modification's complete, Tomalor ducks behind Hawke. The droid strides forward menacingly, squeezing out two shots with its rifle at one of the nearby droid.

OOC: Tomalor moves to I4 (prolly a double move). Aitch moves to L1, which looks to have LoS to 4. Point Black Rapid Shot vs. 4 (+5, 4d6+1 dmg).


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 2, concluded*

Theta raises his rifle and takes a moment to sight down it before firing at the droid that is most damaged near the doors (#4). Theta's shot blows through the last of its shields and leaves the droid badly damaged

[sblock=ooc]
Aimed Blaster Rifle shot at #4 (1d20 14=19, 4d8 4=20) +1 Atk/Dmg die from Aiming, -1 from range (35 ft)
_DM note - Point blank shot does apply, so it's a 20 to hit and 21 on the damage rolls._
[/sblock]

His modification's complete, Tomalor ducks behind Hawke. The droid strides forward menacingly, squeezing out two shots with its rifle at one of the nearby droid. With a sinister sounding, "Exclamation: I am quite eager to participate in some unadulterated violence!", it fires. And droid #4 joins droid #2 as a pile on the ground.

Devan moves up next to Sianni to take a shot at #1, but his blast bounces harmlessly off the droid's shields, though it hits the droid square on. "I should have known better than that." He mutters. "Those shields are too good."

The four droids knocked down by Kacela's Force Slam get up. Droid #1 pivots around, looking at its attackers, and walking forward. 
"Target #1, probable identification: Jedi Knight. Threat level: Extreme. 
Target #2, probable identification: Mandalorian Mercenary. Threat level: high. 
Target #3, 95% confident identifcation: Martina Ijatsi. Threat level: high. 
Target #4, probable identifcation: unknown Republic Naval Officer. Threat level: moderate, low degree of confidence.
Target #5, probable identification: unknown assasin droid model. Threat level: moderate, low degree of confidence.
Target #6, 95% confident identification: Devan Ijatsi. Threat level: moderate.
Possible other threats, no line of sight."

And then it lets out a blast of autofire that encompases Hawke, Sianni, and Tomalor. They all manage to avoid some of the fire (OOC: It hit the square, but didn't beat anyone's ref defense). Hawke manages to completely evade the fire (OOC: He has evasion).

#5 and #8 take shots near Martina, apparently trying to set up a shot for Y, but the droid's shot went wide as well. Droid Z, seeing this failure, moved into position and targetted her area with a burst of autofire, which the Republic Commando shrugged off the damage to her obviously high-grade armor. Droid X tried the same tactic on Kacela, but quick lightsaber work Deflected its shots harmlessly.

*Round 3*

Martina stayed where she was, calmly shifting her aim to droids 3 and 6 and sweeping that area with autofire. Her shots blasted through their shields, and when they came back up, they didn't seem to have much strength.






A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #2 is destroyed
Droid #4 is destroyed
Droids 3 and 6 have suffered severe damage and have suffered major damage to their shields
Droids 7 and 9 have suffered moderate damage and have suffered some damage to their shields

Martina 78/89
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 40/51
Kacela 64/69
Theta 80/100


----------



## Zurai (Jan 28, 2008)

Shifting his aim, Hawke follows Martina's lead and concentrates fire on her target. Another careful shot from his blaster sears one of the remaining war droids. "Threat level moderate, my ass!"
[sblock=OOC]Firing at 3 if it's still active, 6 if it's not, and 7 or 9 if 6 is also inactive. He'll move if needed to take a shot, though I think his LOS is clear to 3.
Attack and damage rolls (1d20+9=24, 3d6+5=15) Rolls include Point Blank Shot - I had thought it was the same as D&D, so I hadn't been applying it. Whoops.[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2008)

"You should have _'known better'_?" Sianni asks, turning to Devan. "We gotta talk about about ... YEOUCH!!! You bastard, that's real bantha leather," she screams as one of the energy darts pierces her vest (and shoulder). Swiveling to adjust her aim in order to pay the droid back for ruining her outfit, Sianni finds in her sights ... Theta. _Great!_ _Have they rehearsed stepping into my line of fire or what?_

With a sigh she lets loose at the only other droid she can target without firing through the Mandalorian.

...

For later teasing Sianni also mentally filed the fact away that the droid considered Hawke to be of the same threat level as Devan Ijatsi.



OoC: 3 shots at droid #5 (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=24); Damage (3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=16)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2008)

The Ithorian did not respond to the droid's comments, but the pain of the attack caused him to act reflexively. As his left hand clenched into a fist, the nearest droid seemed to strain against something unseen.

The red droid, however, does seem to take offense. "Threat: This model is quite capable of melting you into slag!" Stomping forward, two more blasts of its rifle fired!

OOC: Tomalor will use _force grip_ on Droid #1. Target says 6 squares or LoS, so I'm not sure if our boy will have to move first; if so, he'll go to L2. Use the Force check. (1d20+18=19).  Aitch will move to M3, PB Rapid Shot @ #5: Hits Defense 17, 13 dmg


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

Still holding her lightsaber at the ready, Kacela holds her free hand over a small tube shaped container on her belt. A slim, black obling sphere pops out as if on its own volition and rises into her hand. The Jedi presses a smalls switch on the device as she raises it over her head...it makes a green light turn on, and the object emits a high pitched beep.

Then she throws it at a spot just between the damaged war droids. When it hits the ground, the grenade explodes into a bright flare of induction sparks, and St Elmo's Fire burns harmlessly along the metal superstructure of the station's floor, walls and ceiling. A blue-white pulse of electromagnetic energy surges out from it in a wave, engulfing the nearby droids before fading away.

(Throwing Ion Grenade at the grid intersection of the lines between 8 and 9, and between K and L...a 2 square explosion from there should affect 7, 6 and 9 I believe, while leaving Kacela out. Attack roll: 32!!  That's a natural 20!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1475714/ )


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Theta Fett- M Hum Soldier 7/Elite Trooper1 (Ref Def 29, HP 80/100, Power Pack 47/50)*

Theta tenses slightly as he notices Sianni  pointing her weapon at him before shifting her aim to fire at another droid. Seeing his previous target downed by the battle droid on their side, Theta pivots slightly on the balls of his feet to bring his rifle around to aim at the one who came forward and made the tactical analysis. Taking in a breath, he lets it halfway out before holding it and slowly squeezing the trigger while sighted in right at the chest plate.
"You need a new threat designation level: Terminal." Theta says quietly and without emotion.

[sblock=OOC]Aimed Point Blank Shot at droid #1 (1d20+16=22, 4d8+5=25)
Note: Enemy Threshold -5.
Thanks for the note about PBS, I didn't realize all the ranges were in squares instead of feet like in D&D. Helps to know I can shoot up anything in this room with impunity. [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 3, cont'd*

Still holding her lightsaber at the ready, Kacela holds her free hand over a small tube shaped container on her belt. A slim, black obling sphere pops out as if on its own volition and rises into her hand. The Jedi presses a smalls switch on the device as she raises it over her head...it makes a green light turn on, and the object emits a high pitched beep.

Then she throws it at a spot just between the damaged war droids. When it hits the ground, the grenade explodes into a bright flare of induction sparks, and St Elmo's Fire burns harmlessly along the metal superstructure of the station's floor, walls and ceiling. A blue-white pulse of electromagnetic energy surges out from it in a wave, engulfing the nearby droids before fading away.

#6's shields blink out of existence as the droid struggles to stay on its feet, while the shields on #7 and #9 are visibly weakened.

[sblock=ooc]
(Throwing Ion Grenade at the grid intersection of the lines between 8 and 9, and between K and L...a 2 square explosion from there should affect 7, 6 and 9 I believe, while leaving Kacela out. Attack roll: 32!!  That's a natural 20!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1475714/ )[/sblock]

Shifting his aim, Hawke follows Martina's lead and concentrates fire on her target. Another careful shot from his blaster sears one of the remaining war droids. "Threat level moderate, my ass!"

And with that Hawke blows away the last of #3's shields, and just barely fails to destroy the droid entirely.

[sblock=OOC]Firing at 3 if it's still active, 6 if it's not, and 7 or 9 if 6 is also inactive. He'll move if needed to take a shot, though I think his LOS is clear to 3.
Attack and damage rolls (1d20+9=24, 3d6+5=15) Rolls include Point Blank Shot - I had thought it was the same as D&D, so I hadn't been applying it. Whoops.[/sblock]

"You should have _'known better'_?" Sianni asks, turning to Devan. "We gotta talk about about ... YEOUCH!!! You bastard, that's real bantha leather," she screams as one of the energy darts pierces her vest (and shoulder). Swiveling to adjust her aim in order to pay the droid back for ruining her outfit, Sianni finds in her sights ... Theta. _Great!_ _Have they rehearsed stepping into my line of fire or what?_

With a sigh she lets loose at the only other droid she can target without firing through the Mandalorian.

Two of her shots hit the previously undamaged droid, moderately damaging the droid itself and leaving its shields flickering in and out.

[Sblock=OoC]3 shots at droid #5 (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=24); Damage (3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=20, 3d8+5=16)
Just as any FYI - the droid thinks it knows Devan's capabilities; it's just placing Hawke in the range of a random Republic naval officer.
[/sblock]

Theta tenses slightly as he notices Sianni  pointing her weapon at him before shifting her aim to fire at another droid. Seeing his previous target downed by the battle droid on their side, Theta pivots slightly on the balls of his feet to bring his rifle around to aim at the one who came forward and made the tactical analysis. Taking in a breath, he lets it halfway out before holding it and slowly squeezing the trigger while sighted in right at the chest plate.
"You need a new threat designation level: Terminal." Theta says quietly and without emotion.

#1's shields absorb most of the powerful shot, but it still leaves the droid moderately damaged, its shields weakened, and looking like its not quite reacting as quickly as it was before.

[sblock=OOC]Aimed Point Blank Shot at droid #1 (1d20+16=22, 4d8+5=25)
Note: Enemy Threshold -5.
Thanks for the note about PBS, I didn't realize all the ranges were in squares instead of feet like in D&D. Helps to know I can shoot up anything in this room with impunity. [/sblock]

The Ithorian did not respond to the droid's comments, but the pain of the attack caused him to act reflexively. He moved behind Theta, and as his left hand clenched into a fist, the nearest droid seemed to strain against something unseen.

The red droid, however, does seem to take offense. "Threat: This model is quite capable of melting you into slag!" Stomping forward, two more blasts of its rifle fired! Unfortunately, the droid missed; for all the damage #5 had taken from Sianni, it didn't seem like he'd been slowed down any.

[sblock=OOC]Tomalor will use _force grip_ on Droid #1. Target says 6 squares or LoS, so I'm not sure if our boy will have to move first; if so, he'll go to L2. Use the Force check. (1d20+18=19).  Aitch will move to M3, PB Rapid Shot @ #5: Hits Defense 17, 13 dmg

Tomalor's immobilized #1, but didn't do enough damage to get through its shields.
[/sblock]

"Nothing sinister. Just going by observed performance, given the known energy outputs of my pistol relative to Martina's rifle and the more standard-issue weaponry you and your friends appear to be carrying." Devan says in response to Sianni's comment. "However, now that my wife and the Jedi have done something about that shield problem..." A spurt of plasma fires from his pistol, and droid #6 collapses to the ground.

OOC: And I'll get the bad guys actions and new map later; I've got to get to work eventually .

[D]a[/D]

Droid #1 is moderately damaged and has suffered some damage to its shields
Droid #2, #4, and #6 are destroyed
Droid #3 is barely functioning and has no shields
Droid #5 is severy damaged and has suffered severe damage to its shields
Droids 7 and 9 have suffered moderate damage and have suffered severe damage to their shields

Martina 78/89
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 40/51
Kacela 64/69
Theta 80/100


----------



## drothgery (Jan 30, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 3, concluded*

Droid #1 struggles to move but finds itself unable to. With droid #1 immobilized, #5 becomes the talkative one.
"Aditional targets identified.
Target #7, probable identification: Twi'lek mercenary. Observed threat level: high. 
Target #8, probable identifcation: Ithorian Force user. Threat level: moderate, low degree of confidence.
Target reclassification.
Target #4, probable identifcation: unknown veteran Republic Naval Officer. Threat level: high."

It, and #8, try to set up Martina for Z again, and this time they succeed, pelting that high-grade armor of her with blaster bolts. She was sweating, but it didn't look she was slowing down any.

#3 tried to fill the area where Hawke and Sianni were standing with autofire, but, perhaps because of all the damage it had taken, managed to aim too high to hit anyone under 2.5 meters tall.

Droid Y moved forward and sprayed autofire at Theta and Tomalor, slightly more accurately. It targetted the right area, but most of its fire was deflected harmlessly by some force surrounding Tomalor or by the Mandalorian's armor, and neither took much damage.

Droids 7, 9, and Z tried the same tactic on Kacela that their compatroits had on Martina, but with rather less success; the Jedi didn't need to pull any spectacular feats of deflecting blaster bolts with a lightsaber to avoid being hit.

*Round 4*

Martina ran back between her husband and the Ithorian before unleashing another blast of autofire, this time at #7 and #9, and it left the droids barely standing, slowly moving, and with no shields intact.






A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #2, #4, and #6 are destroyed
Droid #1 is moderately damaged and has suffered some damage to its shields; it is also immobilized
Droid #3 is barely functioning and has no shields
Droid #5 is severy damaged and has suffered severe damage to its shields
Droids 7 and 9 have severe damage and have no shields

Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 64/69
Theta 75/100


----------



## Zurai (Jan 30, 2008)

Working methodically, Hawke lines up another target in his sights, waits for a good shot, and fires a fifth blast from his pistol.
[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 9=19, 3d6 5=22)
Firing at 3, 5, or 1 (in that order of preference).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Kacela races into the cavernous room, lightsaber held back and up, tilted at an angle. As she gets to the nearest wardroid, she slashes it in a low, angled arc that bisects the mechanical menace's midsection...nearly dropping to her knees in the graceful motion. On the followthrough, she spins back up to her feet into a guard position, sweeping the 'saber around and back up.

(attacking droid 7. Roll: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476847/ ,  for 17 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476848/ )


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 30, 2008)

Seeing most of the nearer targets being taken down or dealt with by others, Theta shifts his aim to the droids advancing in the middle of the room. He considers shooting a grenade into their midst but decides they're a bit to spread out to make it worthwhile using up one of his 3 grenades. With a flick of his thumb, he switches his rifle over to autofire mode and lets loose at the two droids in the center of the room.

"Quit bunching up and making us a target for their area attacks!" Theta advises the others before moving himself to get a better tactical view of the whole room.

[sblock=OOC]Swuft Action: change weapon mode
Standard Action: Autofire at #8 and Y w/ PBS. (1d20+10=26, 3d8+5=11) 
Move Action: Then move to square M2 then over two more squares to O2(4 squares of movement)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2008)

Tomalor continues his concentration on the droid, hoping to keep in still if nothing else. His droid keeps on shooting after stepping out of the way.

OOC: Continue to concentrate on force grip. Aicht will move N1 and tag 3 with a Rapid Shot if its still up, Y/8 with autofire otherwise.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 30, 2008)

OOC: No time for a real write-up before this evening, but Kacela will destroy #7 and Hawke will destroy #3.


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Nothing sinister. Just going by observed performance, given the known energy outputs of my pistol relative to Martina's rifle and the more standard-issue weaponry you and your friends appear to be carrying." Devan says in response to Sianni's comment.




"Talk to the lek." Sianni grunts in reply while nearly poking one of Devan's eyes out as she thrusts one of her lekku into his face. Bent on finishing her current target off she pours fire into the doomed droid till the shields collapse and it is blown apart by her spectacular display of firepower. * Only then does it fully register on her mind what she has just heard. And while there is a lot Sianni is willing to take without complaint, some things just go too far - like 'criticizing' her "father's" work. _Standard? Standard ?!!!_



* 3 shots at droid #5 w/PB (1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=23) Damage for droid #5 (3d8+5=23, 3d8+5=18, 3d8+5=20)
** Sianni uses two cut-down and highly customized _RepublicArms_ Starfire-6 blaster carbine prototypes. The last Starfire series model to be sold was the Starfire-4 which vanished from the market around 300 years ago when _RepublicArms_ was swallowd by _Merr-Sonn_ and the carbine was promptly replaced by an inferior but cheaper-to-produce _Merr-Sonn_ model.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 4, cont'd*

Kacela races into the cavernous room, lightsaber held back and up, tilted at an angle. As she gets to the nearest wardroid, she slashes it in a low, angled arc that bisects the mechanical menace's midsection...nearly dropping to her knees in the graceful motion. On the followthrough, she spins back up to her feet into a guard position, sweeping the 'saber around and back up. And the wreckage of droid#7 was all that remained after the blade passed through.

[sblock=ooc]
(attacking droid 7. Roll: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476847/ ,  for 17 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1476848/ )[/sblock]

Working methodically, Hawke lines up another target in his sights, waits for a good shot, and fires a fifth blast from his pistol. And it was more than sufficient to drop droid #3.

[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 9=19, 3d6 5=22)
Firing at 3, 5, or 1 (in that order of preference).[/sblock]

"Talk to the lek." Sianni grunts in reply while nearly poking one of Devan's eyes out as she thrusts one of her lekku into his face. Bent on finishing her current target off she pours fire into the doomed droid till the shields collapse and it is blown apart by her spectacular display of firepower. * Only then does it fully register on her mind what she has just heard. And while there is a lot Sianni is willing to take without complaint, some things just go too far - like 'criticizing' her "father's" work. _Standard? Standard ?!!!_

In a stunning display of overkill -- Sianni's first shot destroys droid #5, but she shoots the wreckage with another pair of blasts -- droid #5 is reduced to a steaming pile of metal and circuitry.

[sblock=ooc]* 3 shots at droid #5 w/PB (1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=23) Damage for droid #5 (3d8+5=23, 3d8+5=18, 3d8+5=20)
** Sianni uses two cut-down and highly customized _RepublicArms_ Starfire-6 blaster carbine prototypes. The last Starfire series model to be sold was the Starfire-4 which vanished from the market around 300 years ago when _RepublicArms_ was swallowd by _Merr-Sonn_ and the carbine was promptly replaced by an inferior but cheaper-to-produce _Merr-Sonn_ model.[/sblock]

Seeing most of the nearer targets being taken down or dealt with by others, Theta shifts his aim to the droids advancing in the middle of the room. He considers shooting a grenade into their midst but decides they're a bit to spread out to make it worthwhile using up one of his 3 grenades. With a flick of his thumb, he switches his rifle over to autofire mode and lets loose at the two droids in the center of the room.

"Quit bunching up and making us a target for their area attacks!" Theta advises the others before moving himself to get a better tactical view of the whole room.

[sblock=OOC]Swuft Action: change weapon mode
Standard Action: Autofire at #8 and Y w/ PBS. (1d20+10=26, 3d8+5=11) 
Move Action: Then move to square M2 then over two more squares to O2(4 squares of movement)[/sblock]

Theta's shot was square-on enough, but it didn't seem like he got through the undamaged shields of either droid.

Tomalor continues his concentration on the droid, hoping to keep in still if nothing else. His droid keeps on shooting after stepping out of the way. His droid fires a rapid blast of shots that hit droids 8 and Y, causing their shields to flicker for an instant.

[sblock=OOC]Continue to concentrate on force grip. Aicht will move N1 and tag 3 with a Rapid Shot if its still up, Y/8 with autofire otherwise.[/sblock]

Tomalor again held droid#1 immobilized, and crushed it a little despite its shields.

Devan took a shot at the immobilized droid, blowing away the last of its shields.

Droids #8 and #9 tried to set up X for a shot at Kacela, but the attempt failed, going well wide. Droid Y moved to target Martina and Tomalor with autofire, but couldn't even hit the area (because I rolled a 3). Droid Z tried the same tactic, aiming for Theta and Aitch Cay, with slightly more success; each was able to avoid some of the autofire, but not all.

*Round 5*

With the droids no longer bunched up, Martina flips her rifle out of autofire mode and takes a shot at #8, further blasting away at its shields, before backing up slightly.







A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #2, #3, #4, #5, #6, and #7 are destroyed
Droid #1 is moderately damaged and has suffered severe damage to its shields; it is also immobilized
Droid #8 has slight damage and severe damage to its shields
Droid #9 has severe damage and have no shields
Droid Y has some damage to its shields
Droids X and Z are undamaged

Aitch 13/21
Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 64/69
Theta 67/100


----------



## Zurai (Jan 31, 2008)

Seeing his target satisfactorily eliminated, Hawke shifts his aim to the strangely immobile droid in the midst of the group and fires another single shot from his pistol. "I think I agree with Theta; threat level terminal seems appropriate."
[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 9=14, 3d6 5=15)
Firing at #1, #8, or Y, in that order of preference.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

Seeing how vulnerable it is...yet is still firing...Kacela quickly leaps around the corner to the south to jab her lightsaber at the guts of the wounded war machine...a straight thrust that would carry it through the energy core if successful, and poke into the cover behind it.

(Striking at 9; to hit: 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477843/  damage 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477844/ )


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Kacela destroys #9; Hawke misses (yes, it's hard to miss an immobilized droid, but most of its Ref Def is due to armor).


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2008)

Tomalor keep clutching his left hand, lost in concentration. The droid continued its barrage with gusto. 

OOC: The Use the Force check is re-rolled every round, correct? Let me know if he rolls a twenty (and thus keeps the power). For Aitch, Rapid Point Blank Shot at #8.


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2008)

Still enraged over the 'dismissal' of her "father's" work Sianni comes out of her crouch and grabs Devan by the collar to drag him closer, hissing into his face:

"_Standard-issue?_ You are a real idot, Ijatsi, aren't you?"

Almost instinctively and mostly as an afterthought she fires her right hand blaster without really looking at one of the metallic forms she vaguely caught at the corner of her eye while moving.



*OoC:* Move action to move one square to J3, attack action to fire at droid Y. Attack roll + damage 1d20+14=31, 3d8+5=11


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Sianni wears down Y's shields further, but does no visibile damage to the droid underneath.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Theta Fett, M Hum Soldier 7/Elite Trooper 1 (Ref Def 29, HP 67/100, Power Pack 36/50)*

Theta flicks his gun setting back to single shot while stepping forward to the strangely immobile droid in front of him after seeing Hawke miss his shot at it. With a soft *clink*, he puts the barrel of his rifle up against the casing of the droids head. "Dodge this." the Mandalorian says without emotion before pulling the trigger once, causing a fountain of sparks and plumes of smoke. If a battle helmet could smile, you would swear that Theta's was doing so right now. He turns to look at his companions and just nods his head slowly in reaction to their looks at him.

[sblock=OOC]Rifle shot w/PBS at droid #1 (1d20+15=35, 3d8+5=18...nah, let's say 29 damage, shall we?) Can you say... "Maximum damage from CRIT?!"

Swift Action- Switch gun mode to single shot.
Move action- Move to P3.
Standard action- Fire critical hit shot at droid #1's head![/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Theta destroys #1, which renders Tomalor's action invalid.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

Tomalor snaps out of his trance, and, realizing where he it, bolts for some cover.

OOC: Double move to T4.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2008)

(replaced by the following post)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 2, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 5, cont'd*

Seeing how vulnerable it is...yet is still firing...Kacela quickly leaps around the corner to the south to jab her lightsaber at the guts of the wounded war machine...a straight thrust that would carry it through the energy core if successful, and poke into the cover behind it. And it was; droid #9 fell to the ground in a heap.

[sblock=ooc](Striking at 9; to hit: 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477843/  damage 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477844/ )[/sblock]

Seeing his target satisfactorily eliminated, Hawke shifts his aim to the strangely immobile droid in the midst of the group and fires another single shot from his pistol. "I think I agree with Theta; threat level terminal seems appropriate." But Hawke's shot didn't penetrate the droid's armor.

[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 9=14, 3d6 5=15)
Firing at #1, #8, or Y, in that order of preference.[/sblock]

Still enraged over the 'dismissal' of her "father's" work Sianni comes out of her crouch and grabs Devan by the collar to drag him closer, hissing into his face:

"_Standard-issue?_ You are a real idot, Ijatsi, aren't you?"

Almost instinctively and mostly as an afterthought she fires her right hand blaster without really looking at one of the metallic forms she vaguely caught at the corner of her eye while moving. Sianni wears down Y's shields further, but does no visibile damage to the droid underneath.

[Sblock=OoC] Move action to move one square to J3, attack action to fire at droid Y. Attack roll + damage 1d20+14=31, 3d8+5=11[/sblock]

Theta flicks his gun setting back to single shot while stepping forward to the strangely immobile droid in front of him after seeing Hawke miss his shot at it. With a soft *clink*, he puts the barrel of his rifle up against the casing of the droids head. "Dodge this." the Mandalorian says without emotion before pulling the trigger once, causing a fountain of sparks and plumes of smoke. If a battle helmet could smile, you would swear that Theta's was doing so right now. He turns to look at his companions and just nods his head slowly in reaction to their looks at him as droid #1 explodes.

[sblock=OOC]Rifle shot w/PBS at droid #1 (1d20+15=35, 3d8+5=18...nah, let's say 29 damage, shall we?) Can you say... "Maximum damage from CRIT?!"

Swift Action- Switch gun mode to single shot.
Move action- Move to P3.
Standard action- Fire critical hit shot at droid #1's head![/sblock]

Tomalor snaps out of his trance, and, realizing where he it, bolts for some cover. His droid fires two shots in quick succession at #8, but neither finds its target.

Devan, though, was a better shot than Aitch, albeit armed with a lighter weapon. He stepped forward, fired a single shot, and destroyed #8.

Deciding that they'd had little success trying to pick off the heroes in groups, the three remaining droids concentrated on what they percieved to be the most dangerous target, and all three took shots at Kacela. Two missed her easily; the third must have been rather lucky; it came at her square on, and she was unable to deflect it with her lightsaber.

*Round 6*

Always trying to keep herself between Devan and the droids, Martina stepped forward and got off a nearly perfect shot at droid Y, knocking down its shields further and doing significant damage beyond that.






A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #1-#9 are destroyed
Droid Y is moderately damaged has severe damage to its shields
Droids X and Z are undamaged

Aitch 13/21
Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 44/69
Theta 67/100


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 2, 2008)

OOC: Drothgery, Theta should be in square P3, not T4.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 2, 2008)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> OOC: Drothgery, Theta should be in square P3, not T4.



Yup. Tomalor's there.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 2, 2008)

From his cover, Tomalor let shot a blast from his pistol, it giving an odd hum due to its personalization. The red droid continues its barrage, giving off a joyful mechanical tune as it shoots the same target.
[sblock=OOC]Tomalor: Tomalor PB blaster with personal mods @ Z. (1d20+7=24, 3d6+3=14) 

Aitch: Step to the side, PB Rapid Shot @ Z (1d20+5=24, 4d10+1=27)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 2, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yup. Tomalor's there.




Map's fixed.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

Kacela curses inwardly and clamps her mind down around the pain...isolating it away from her body so it wouldn't interfere. These droids were tougher, but worse, they were smarter. Even a Jedi would have trouble deflecting shots from three different directions like that. The Force guided, but the body had to be fast enough to follow through.

_There is no emotion; there is peace._

With some effort, the Jedi seeks calm. Losing focus now would only get her killed. The momentary anger falls away, and she can feel the Force filling her. Suddenly the war droids seem very small indeed.

Kacela lifts her left hand towards the droid to the west and makes an almost casual gesture towards the one to the north, keeping her lightsaber ready to intercept incoming shots.

(Move Object! Trying to hit Droid Y with Droid X. UTF check: 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1480159/ , which will do 6d6 damage to each target. Damage roll: 28 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1480163/ )


----------



## drothgery (Feb 2, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Kacela succeeds; Y is severely damaged and has no shields. X has minor damage and its shields are slightly weaker. Also they're both kind of on top of each other in H6.


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2008)

Sianni is about to give Devan Ijatsi a mouthful for running off just like that and almost jumping into her line of fire when something else catches her eye.







			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> If a battle helmet could smile, you would swear that Theta's was doing so right now. He turns to look at his companions and just nods his head slowly in reaction to their looks at him.



_Preening like a little dancing girl!_ After the most demeaning wolf whistle she can manage, Sianni grins broadly as she yells at Theta. "Not bad, but next time I want the lap dance I paid good money for!"

Not waiting for an answer she fires on the bigger droid closing steadily.



OoC: Full Round action to shoot at droid Z - 3 shots w/ PB feat. To hit 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=21; damage 3d8+5=14, 3d8+5=17, 3d8+5=29  (That last one is a sweet shot, I really hope it hits something!  )


----------



## Zurai (Feb 4, 2008)

Hawke, seeing that the majority of the fighting is now on the opposite side of the wall he's crouched against, gathers himself and springs out and into the room. Spotting a shield-less droid, he pauses in his run and squeezes off two shots.
[sblock=OOC]Run forward into the room, trying to put cover between Hawke and Z. Attack Y.
Attack and damage rolls (rapid and point blank shots) (1d20+7=20, 4d6+5=19)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Hawke hits Z, damaging its shields but doing little other damage. Sianni's first shot has much the same effect, her second blows through the last of its shields to do some more serious damage to the droid, and her third leaves it seriously damaged. Tomalor finishes it off. Aitch needs a new action.


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

OoC: Hawke moves in and attacks* Y*, so Sianni will have to make the shieldbreaker on Z, perhaps leaving something for Aitch to do.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC: Theta should be standing at square P3, not P2.

Theta sights down his rifle again, aiming at the nearest active droid that he can see. Firing off a powerful shot, he scans the battlefield to determine where the next threat is for his next attack.

[sblock=OOC]Aimed point blank shot at droid #Z (or X if Z is already down) (1d20+16=27, 4d8+5=20)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

If Aitch does have to retarget, it'll do so at the nearest droid it can, or move and fire.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 6, cont'd*

Kacela lifts her left hand towards the droid to the west and makes an almost casual gesture towards the one to the north, keeping her lightsaber ready to intercept incoming shots. Droid X flies into the air, crashing into droid Y, and damaging both of them.

[sblock=ooc]
(Move Object! Trying to hit Droid Y with Droid X. UTF check: 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1480159/ , which will do 6d6 damage to each target. Damage roll: 28 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1480163/ )
[/sblock]

Hawke, seeing that the majority of the fighting is now on the opposite side of the wall he's crouched against, gathers himself and springs out and into the room. Spotting a shield-less droid, he pauses in his run and squeezes off two shots. And that's sufficient to cause droid Y to cease functioning.

[sblock=OOC]Run forward into the room, trying to put cover between Hawke and Z. Attack Y.
Attack and damage rolls (rapid and point blank shots) (1d20+7=20, 4d6+5=19)[/sblock]

After the most demeaning wolf whistle she can manage, Sianni grins broadly as she yells at Theta. "Not bad, but next time I want the lap dance I paid good money for!"

Not waiting for an answer she fires on the bigger droid closing steadily.

[Sblock=OoC]Full Round action to shoot at droid Z - 3 shots w/ PB feat. To hit 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=21; damage 3d8+5=14, 3d8+5=17, 3d8+5=29  (That last one is a sweet shot, I really hope it hits something!  )[/sblock]

Her first shot fails to penetrate droid Z's shields, the second succeeds in weakening them, and the third does a fair bit of damage before a remenant of the droids shields flicker back up again.

Theta sights down his rifle again, aiming at the nearest active droid that he can see. Firing off a powerful shot, he scans the battlefield to determine where the next threat is for his next attack. He takes a shot at Z, wearing down its shields.

[sblock=OOC]Aimed point blank shot at droid #Z (or X if Z is already down) (1d20+16=27, 4d8+5=20)[/sblock]

From his cover, Tomalor let shot a blast from his pistol, it giving an odd hum due to its personalization. The red droid continues its barrage, giving off a joyful mechanical tune as it shoots the same target. Tomalor destroys the last of its shields, and the 'unknown assassin droid model' gleefully destroys what was left.

[sblock=OOC]Tomalor: Tomalor PB blaster with personal mods @ Z. (1d20+7=24, 3d6+3=14) 

Aitch: Step to the side, PB Rapid Shot @ Z (1d20+5=24, 4d10+1=27)[/sblock]

"Love, you shouldn't..." Martina says as Devan steps in front of her to target the remaining droid. He didn't get a clear shot past the wreckage of droid Y, though, and so the blast went wide.

The droid tried one last shot at Kacela, but it didn't come close.

*Round 7*

Martina stumbled over some wreckage as she moved to set up her shot on the final droid. Proving she was human, the shot went wide.







A - Tomalor's droid
R - Tomalor
T - Theta
H - Hawk
S - Sianni 
M - Martina
D - Devan
K - Kacela

1-9, X, Y, Z War Droids
*  Cover (equipment)

Droid #1-#9, Y, and Z are destroyed
Droids X is moderately damaged and has some damage to its shields

Aitch 13/21
Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 44/69
Theta 67/100


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Kacela twirls her lightsaber expertly one-handed, then rushes at the last droid. As she comes into range, she makes a practiced combination of two strokes...one that slashes up at an angle and carries her around in a full circle, then slashes down. She finishes the strikes standing just past the machine with her back to it.

(Charge and rapid strike! Attack 1: 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482404/ doing 19 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482408/ Using a Force Point on that attack roll, to add 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482413/ for a total attack of 24. Same damage.)


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

With nothing else to shoot Sianni sprints into the hangar, only to stop dead in her tracks and scream in outrage. What were the human _ta'rak_ and his plaything thinking? Or rather 'doing' because they were obviously not thinking! With just a few steps of run-up open to her Sianni somersaults over Ijatsi's head in a spectacular display of Twi'lek grace and twirling lekku and lands in front of him, blaster at the ready.



OoC: Move action to move to I6, swift action to use Harm's Way talent on Devan Ijatsi, attack action to shoot droid X if still necessary. to hit / damage (1d20+14=16, 3d8+5=22)


----------



## Zurai (Feb 5, 2008)

Hawke smiles in satisfaction as another droid falls to his blaster. Taking aim at the final droid, he fires another pair of shots, but only adds more blaster scores to the walls of the hangar as his attack flies wide.
[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (rapid shot   point blank shot) (1d20 7=15, 4d6 5=24)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Contrary to what I originally posted, X still had most of its shields at the end of round 6. Kacela hits it, knocking its shields down further. Hawke misses.

Sianni cannot move to I6 (at least, not without some acrobatics); the wreckage of droid Y is there.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

OoC: Well, if some acrobatics can help ... The description is already there, now here's a roll: 1d20+13=27. (Moving to J7 would serve the same purpose - adjacent to Devan [for Harm's Way] and free line of fire, but that would be so much less cinematic.  )


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC Quickie: Sianni successfully tumbles into a place to stand on the wreckage of droid Y, and fires off a shot, but it shoots just off to the side of droid X (who seems to be an example of the lone ninja theory).


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 5, 2008)

Theta moves forward (to square O6) and surveys the room. The one droid still seems functional, but it's a pretty crowded shot with lots of people in the way.

[sblock=OOC]If it's feasible for Theta to take a shot at droid X from here, then his attack is as follows: Point Blank Shot at Droid X (1d20+15=30, 3d8+5=16)
If it's not okay to make the shot then he moves forward further into the room to square O8 instead of attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC: Yeah, I'm going to say Theta has no shot there. With one person to shoot around, you could take a shot with cover penalties. With Sianni, Devan, and two piles of wreckage, it's not doable.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

*OoC:* Sorry for the block, Phoenix8008, but as an old Cyberpunk player I still believe in "Style over Substance" - even if this possibly means Sianni getting a faceful of droid.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC: Tomalor is up.

Initiative...

Martina 29
Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
*Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 7, cont'd*

Kacela twirls her lightsaber expertly one-handed, then rushes at the last droid. As she comes into range, she makes a practiced combination of two strokes...one that slashes up at an angle and carries her around in a full circle, then slashes down. She finishes the strikes standing just past the machine with her back to it. The droid's shields flicker in and out as she slices into its armor.

[sblock=ooc]
(Charge and rapid strike! Attack 1: 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482404/ doing 19 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482408/ Using a Force Point on that attack roll, to add 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1482413/ for a total attack of 24. Same damage.)
[/sblock]

Hawke smiles in satisfaction as another droid falls to his blaster. Taking aim at the final droid, he fires another pair of shots, but only adds more blaster scores to the walls of the hangar as his attack flies wide.

[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage rolls (rapid shot   point blank shot) (1d20 7=15, 4d6 5=24)[/sblock]

With nothing else to shoot Sianni sprints into the hangar, only to stop dead in her tracks and scream in outrage. What were the human _ta'rak_ and his plaything thinking? Or rather 'doing' because they were obviously not thinking! With just a few steps of run-up open to her Sianni somersaults over Ijatsi's head in a spectacular display of Twi'lek grace and twirling lekku and lands in front of him, blaster at the ready. Balanced on the wreckage of droid Y, her shot goes slightly high.

[Sblock=OoC]Move action to move to I6, swift action to use Harm's Way talent on Devan Ijatsi, attack action to shoot droid X if still necessary. to hit / damage (1d20+14=16, 3d8+5=22)
Well, if some acrobatics can help ... The description is already there, now here's a roll: 1d20+13=27. 
[/sblock]

Theta moves forward (to square O6) and surveys the room. The one droid still seems functional, but it's a pretty crowded shot with lots of people in the way. Without a clear shot, he moves forward slightly farther.

[D]aa[/D]

Droid #1-#9, Y, and Z are destroyed
Droids X is moderately damaged and has major damage to its shields

Aitch 13/21
Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 44/69
Theta 67/100


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2008)

Tomalor moves to the other side of the bay, with his droid following.

OOC: Tomalor moves to K5 (or nearby, don't think anyone is there); Aitch moves to M7 to take a shot if possible.


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2008)

OoC: Thanks for putting Sianni's miss in, drothgery! I was just about to revise the post to account for it when I realized that you had already posted.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 6, 2008)

EDIT: Whoops, thought the round had ended. Use this as my next round's action.



"Getting crowded in here..." Hawke mutters as he moves into position for a shot - but his perfectly aimed blast indicates that the crowded conditions don't seem to have really bothered him much.
[sblock=OOC]Move as appropriate to be able to attack; Hawke has the Sniper feat, so he ignores soft cover (such as other players).
Attack and damage rolls (point blank shot) (1d20+9=29, 3d6+5=11)
That's another crit! Max damage would be 23.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2008)

(editted to add flavor)

Initiative...

Martina 29
*Kacela 28
Hawke 25
Sianni 23
Theta 17
Tomalor 14
Aitch Cay 13
Devan 13
Droids 11

* * * * * *

*Round 6, cont'd*

Tomalor moves to the other side of the bay, with his droid following.

[sblock=OOC]Tomalor moves to K5 (or nearby, don't think anyone is there); Aitch moves to M7 to take a shot if possible.
Aitch, unlike Sianni, is incapable of balancing on the wreckage of a war droid at M7 (and wouldn't have had a clear shot from there anyway), so he moves on to L8.
[/sblock]

Devan, no longer having a clear shot, doesn't take one.

The droid takes another shot at Kacela, trying for at least one success before it is destroyed, but she dodges without much difficulty. 

*Round 7*

Martina moves to F8 to get a clear shot at the droid, and blows away the last of its shields.






Droid #1-#9, Y, and Z are destroyed
Droids X is moderately damaged and has no shields

Aitch 13/21
Martina 56/89 
Sianni 74/85 
Tomalor 35/51
Kacela 44/69
Theta 67/100


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Kacela wheels around and slashes at the droid for what is...one hopes...one last time.

(LOL! Invis Castle's down. I'll update tomorrow)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC Quickie: atk, dmg (1d20+14=22, 2d8+8=18)  Kacela slashes the droid with her lightsaber, barely leaving it standing. Hawke slides over to take his shot, and the droid is destroyed.

** End of combat **


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2008)

With a 'shoop' noise, Kacela lets her lightsaber turn off and surveys the room full of wrecked droids. She checks the burned spot on her tunic and winces as her fingers tough burned flesh. The blast hadn't been as good a hit as she'd feared...fortunately. Still, it was painful.

"We'll stop here for a few minutes to catch our breath, get some aid for our wounds and search this area. They might have been here to protect something."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 11, 2008)

"They recognized Devan and me, and concentrated most of their fire on you and me." Martina said, pulling out a medpac as she walked over to the Jedi's side. "I don't like what that implies."

She spends some time fussing over Kacela's wounds as she talks.

OOC: Martina uses First Aid on Kacela; Kacela takes back 20 HP. Martina and Theta are the only ones around trained in Treat Injury.


----------



## Douane (Feb 11, 2008)

"That was all nice and that and I'm really the first for some post-battle-relaxation," Sianni says with an exaggerated wink in Theta's direction. "But the real _fun _is about to start only right now."

After poking the hole in her vest one last time, Sianni again displays her 'lektacular' agility by holding both blasters aloft only with her lekku while her hands move to exchange their power packs for untouched ones from the quick-load loops on her belt.

Both weapons loaded anew, Sianni whirls the blasters around her fingers and then lets them dangle by her side as she adresses Devan and Martina cheerfully. "You know what'd be really great? No? I'll tell you then. If both of you could slowly move your hands away from your weapons and back peacefully out of the hangar while the gang here searches the room and inspects the droids before either destroying them or sealing the room, now that'd be really great."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2008)

"You must learn to control your fear," Kacela tells Sianni. "Even in someone not attuned to the Force, it will lead you to your undoing. If it makes you feel better, I'll keep an eye on them and make sure they don't interfere. As it is, we'll recover from our wounds faster with their help."


----------



## Douane (Feb 11, 2008)

"I don't need any lectures, Jedi," Sianni hisses back without taking her eyes off the Ijatsi pair, clearly annoyed at the Jedi's interference. "And this is certainly not because I fear anything - I've moved beyond that a long time ago. But perhaps you'll remember that I signed a contract. A contract with your Order and the Republic ... ring any bell? And one of its clauses was to keep this K'ril tech out of unwarranted hands and, frankly, there are no hands more 'unwarranted' than those of some minor armament company, looking to make a quick profit and perhaps move into the major leagues."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

Tomalor, once the battle is over, cringes immediately. To hide his shame, and keep the Jedi from asking embarrassing questions, he immediately goes to work trying to identify the bits and pieces left over and see if anything might still be useful.

OOC: Not sure if there are relevant skills here, but that's his job.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Between blaster fire and lightsaber slashes, the remains of the droids are quite worthless as anything other than scrap metal. Tomalor might be able to find out what the droids were programmed to do by reading the memory of of a droid with an intact memory unit, though.

* * *

"We spent _decades_ developing a whole new generation of starfighter engines because it just wasn't possible to get the power that K'ril ships had in anything else that existed in the K'ril Wars." Devan said. "If there were any K'ril secrets left that could be duplicated by anyone else, we'd have it already. Besides, war droids have never been a good value proposition; it's almost always cheaper and more effective to train soldiers."


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

Sianni puts on a look of immense (and exaggerated) surprise with her eyes wide open before snapping back to her usual cheerful self.

 "Oooh ... peachy keen, then. So we won't have any problems with you doing what I said, right? I mean, you know everything about them - even if they apparently learned some _new_ tricks if your wife knows what she is talking about.

Oh, and when they are done here, you will tell us why they were here, yes?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Tomalor will do his best with the cores, then.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> [...]
> "Oh, and when they are done here, you will tell us why they were here, yes?"




"I could be wrong about why they were here... I'm just extrapolating from behavior, but it seems to me that there's only one answer that makes sense." Martina said.

Tomalor, while Sianni was arguing with the Ijatsis, pulled the memory core from one of the droids and performed a bit of technical wizardry to connect it to its datapad. It didn't take long to find the droids general orders.

[sblock=Tomalor]
The droids were programmed to capture Devan Ijatsi.
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

It was situations like this that made Sianni wish for human hair if only to have eyebrows to raise in exasperation.

"There could also be Twi'lek girls better-looking than me but I'm probably wrong about that ... Come on, spit it out!"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

"I'd say they were programmed to grab Devan. They went all-out after me -- who they recognized as his bodyguard -- and our Jedi friend here -- who they percieved to be the most dangerous. And they never dropped him in a blast autofire, even when they had a good bead on him and some of you, which suggests someone wanted him alive." Martina said.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Tomalor looks at his datapad a moment after examining one of the memory cores. He ducks his head the nods at Martina. "Martina-lady is right. Tomalor find orders. They want Ijatsi-man alive. Meaning there must of been means for them to deliver him."

Tomalor continues examining the core, looking for what they were supposed to do with Devan once captured. Send a signal to somewhere? Physically take him somewhere with a vessel? The Ithorian hoped to find answers.


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "They went all-out after me -- who they recognized as his *bodyguard* [...] " Martina said.




At this point Sianni is "hit" by a coughing fit so bad that it continues throughout her speech and for a few moments afterwards till it stops just as abruptly again as she looks around. "What? Nobody gonna help a lady?"

"Anyway. So these guys had some seriously bad intel, hit the station early and left some welcoming present for your inspection? Man, this alone should tell you that you need to pick up some new habits. But your _oh so capable bodyguard_ will surely be able to help with that problem. But the big question remains: What do you have in your brain that they want?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

"Well, I doubt they'd need a good starship design engineer, and I'm a bit out of practice since I got into management. And while top tech management is a lot harder to find than most people think, I've never heard of anyone kidnapping a manager to run a project for them. Besides, although I suspect they could get me to answer some questions -- your Jedi friend might be able to say for sure, there -- but trying to get years of productive intellectual work out of a man after killing or severely injuring his wife --and they'd surely need to do that to grab me -- doesn't seem like a smart move to me.

"So I'm betting they grabbed some of our files or prototypes, and then realized they needed authorization from a senior executive to get past the security." He said.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Kacela nods slowly to herself as she looks around.

"Not only would they have had a way to get Devan off the station, they would destroy the station afterwards, I think. That could also be a contingency plan if the kidnapping attempt failed."

"Hawke, is our ship capable of jamming communications around the station? We should warn them to watch out for possible incoming ships as well."

She looks at the others. "If someone would care to work with the Ijatsis on retrieving the station's sensor records and logs from the time of the attack, that would be constructive. Devan, is there an access terminal near here?"

To Devan's comment she nods bleakly. "A sufficiently powerful Dark Side adept wouldn't need your cooperation to wring information from your mind," she says.


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

"So let me get this straight," Sianni shook her head in disbelief. "These guys build starfighters so advanced that you don't understand them but they can't slice past your security codes? That sounds as probable as a Hutt relay race.

Not to mention that entrusting the whole thing to some war-droids would be as sensible as inviting a Jedi at Rogga's birthday party - killing all the fun and likely to end in shooting, anyway. So," Sianni goes on as she looks around for security cameras covering the hangar, "where do we find the guy monitoring this action?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "So let me get this straight," Sianni shook her head in disbelief. "These guys build starfighters so advanced that you don't understand them but they can't slice past your security codes? That sounds as probable as a Hutt relay race.




"I take it you're not an expert in cryptography?" Devan said. "It's not hard to design encryption that requires several orders of magnitude more computing power to break than to encrypt. What we use would take years to break on the most powerful supercomputer we know about, at least according to my computer security team."

OOC: This is really true, at least with current algorithms and current computers.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Once Tomalor finishes what he can get from the memory cores, he volunteers to help with looking at the station logs if someone can show him an access point.

OOC: Lots of Use Computer, I'm guessing.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Is the _Korlen Phet_ (or the station?) equipped with any kind of sensor jamming equipment, like Kacela asked? I need to know before I can respond to her and decide on my course of action.[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

"Well, perhaps they have a better supercomputer? Ever thought of that?" Though her understanding of the whole matter is nebulous at best, her mean competitive streak makes it impossible for Sianni to just back down. "And if your security is that great your files surely have never been sliced, right? Now, how long would take for me to find someone able to do just that with the local Hutt? Five minutes? Ten? ... No, everything can be sliced. Period. 

But the question was: Where are the cameras monitored from and whereto can their feed be re-routed. Unless, of course, that can't be sliced _either_."



OoC: Sianni is an absolut "computer-thingie" lay(wo)man so her train of thought runs such: High-Tech geniuses should be able to break "primitive" codes because ... because.  Plus her usual milieu thrives on the stories/legends of super-slicers like Ghent who can crack everything.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Is the _Korlen Phet_ (or the station?) equipped with any kind of sensor jamming equipment, like Kacela asked? I need to know before I can respond to her and decide on my course of action.[/sblock]




[sblock=Hawke]
Both are, though the station's was damaged in the attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Well, perhaps they have a better supercomputer? Ever thought of that?" Though her understanding of the whole matter is nebulous at best, her mean competitive streak makes it impossible for Sianni to just back down. "And if your security is that great your files surely have never been sliced, right? Now, how long would take for me to find someone able to do just that with the local Hutt? Five minutes? Ten? ... No, everything can be sliced. Period.
> 
> But the question was: Where are the cameras monitored from and whereto can their feed be re-routed. Unless, of course, that can't be sliced _either_."




"You have to understand that people providing electronic security for criminal organizations work in fundamentally different ways than those working for legitimate businesses. Among other things, for a lot of reasons, those working in the underworld are much more likely to leave in 'back doors' which a skilled slicer can exploit or to let enough time pass between system upgrades that security that was effectively unbreakable when they got it has become easily breakable. Breaking computer security in the real world doesn't work like adventure holovids." Devan said.


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

_What's with this guy and computers? Why does he even need a wife?_ For some reason Ijatsi just kept harping on this computer thing. Why, Sianni had no real idea and, even worse, he started to sound like some annoying sort of _teacher_. Thus she tried to get the the conversation back on track and away from this pesky topic.

"Yeah, yeah, and people don't buy spice from Hutts. Got it. No, really. Anyway, less preaching, more doing. The security cameras, remember?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Yeah, yeah, and people don't buy spice from Hutts. Got it. No, really. Anyway, less preaching, more doing. The security cameras, remember?"




"There are pickups for most rooms on the station that can be monitored from the security office." Martina said. "But we should have picked up on it if anyone was transmitting to somewhere off-station."

OOC: Hey, the GM has a computer science degree...


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

Close to tying her lekku into knots in frustration, Sianni replies. "Perhaps, but I'm less concerned with 'off-station' and far more with 'on-station'. So the security office it is. Lead the way, Ijatsi, I'll follow because you'll need a _real_ bodyguard if there's anyone monitoring us. Meanwhile your wife can show my friend over there where to access the logs," she finishes, indicating Tomalor with a lek.



Ooc: Well, this player hasn't.  All of my father's technical aptitude was passed on to my brother and so I had to become a historian.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

"Theta, head over to the security office with them. The rest of us will catch up to you when we're sure there's nothing more of interest in here," Kacela says.


----------



## Douane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sianni glared at Kacela for a moment. How dare she spoil her fun?

"Actually I think it better if you have an eye on Tomalor, just in case. Nobody worry, I'll make sure that Ijatsi's really _safe_ while he'll be checking out the goods ... err, cameras."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

"Tomalor will be just fine with Hawke and I," Kacela says serenely. "Theta, go with them, please."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Hawke, is our ship capable of jamming communications around the station? We should warn them to watch out for possible incoming ships as well."



"Yes, the _Korlen Phet_ is well-equipped. I'll head back and get the systems going, unless someone has a better idea for a flyboy on land?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Douane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sianni makes a face at Kacela and vows silently for some payback later on when something else catches her attention. With a beaming smile she turns to Hawke.

"Oh yes! You bet I do! You'll probably have never heard of it but it's an ancient custom among Twi'lek warriors to celebrate a battle won with a nice, stress-reducing full body massage. I take it you just volunteered, yes?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Tomalor will be just fine with Hawke and I," Kacela says serenely. "Theta, go with them, please."



Theta nods to Kacela before speaking, "No problem. Anybody else need any patching up before I head out with them? Better have a medpac if you need me to treat your injury though." While waiting for any takers, he pulls out and uses his only medpac on himself with the aid of his medical kit. It's tricky trying to reach all the injured places on himself (especially without removing his armor) and he ends up wasting most of the medpac without any visable gain.

OOC: Sorry about my absence over the last week. RL intruded but I'm back now.Treat Injury check (DC 15) (1d20+9+2=14) Forgot to deduct 5 for treating injury on self. Not that it mattered anyway. Failed even before that.
HP: 67/100, Power Pack: 36/50


----------



## Zurai (Feb 14, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Oh yes! You bet I do! You'll probably have never heard of it but it's an ancient custom among Twi'lek warriors to celebrate a battle won with a nice, stress-reducing full body massage. I take it you just volunteered, yes?"



Hawke gives a cocky grin and replies, "Sure, let's head back to the ship."
_Maybe I can at least keep her from alienating the VIPs for a short while..._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Kacela gives Hawke a somewhat surprised look, then shrugs it off. Hawke, she felt, knew what he was doing. Or thought he did. 

"Tomalor, can you find any more data on those memory cores?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2008)

Tomalor nods and does what he can.

OOC: Use Comp. (1d20 12=19)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 15, 2008)

"Let me finish patching your friends up, and then we'll get going." Martina said. "And yes, that does include you." She told Sianni.

OOC: first aid checks on herself, Sianni, Tomalor, and Theta all succeed (Kacela was earlier). She's got a rather large stash of medpacs.

Martina 69/89 
Sianni 85/85 
Tomalor 51/51
Kacela 64/69
Theta 79/100

Tomalor is able to discover the droids were to send a signal once Devan Ijatsi (or another senior Ijatsi executive; apparently there are profiles of several -- and their usual security details -- stored, most of them Ijatsi family members) was captured.


----------



## Douane (Feb 15, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Hawke gives a cocky grin and replies, "Sure, let's head back to the ship."



Sianni's smile diminishes only slightly as she quickly glances at Devan Ijatsi and turns back again. "Work before play, I'm afraid. But promised is promised, and I will hold you to this one. Pilots have skillful hands, right?"




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Let me finish patching your friends up, and then we'll get going." Martina said. "And yes, that does include you." She told Sianni.



With an audible sigh Sianni slides the bantha leather vest off her shoulders. And Sianni wouldn't really be Sianni if she didn't start posturing immediately, especially as the only piece of clothing she wears beneath the vest are some dark grey Tromin unigarments.* Having lost any sense of physical modesty long ago she never understood anyway why most males put so much stock in breasts,  especially as she has a pair of perfectly fine lekku out in the open all the time.

She fishes a medpac from her belt and sidles closer to Theta. "How is it, soldier? You learn any _special_ tricks for treating a nice, little Twi'lek? Or ..." Whatever she meant to say is lost as Martina Ijatsi - clearly fed up with Sianni's show - grabs her shoulder, swings her around and begins to treat the blaster burn. "Hey, sister, careful with those fingers! Can't you see that I ... Ouch!" Sianni yells as her lekku flail helplessly about. Once Martina has finished the work and drapes the vest back over her body, Sianni glowers darkly at the woman and tosses a few choice insults in Lekku her way.



* As worn by the Gella Twins in TPM. Sianni's version is actually a carefully tailored Twi'lek Anti-stun Mesh. Though she loses the protection it'd normally grant she values the other "advantages" her state of (un-)dress give her.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Once Martina has finished the work and drapes the vest back over her body, Sianni glowers darkly at the woman and tosses a few choice insults in Lekku her way.




Too late she remembered that Martina had spent twenty years as a Republic commando; she undoubtedly knew how to shout insults and curse in a few dozen languages.

"Oh I don't think so." Martina said. "I know my ancestry much better than that."

* * * *

The trip to the security office, at least at first glance, seemed likely to be unproductive. Certainly all the equipment showed blaster or grenade damage, and the viewscreens were blown out.

"If we get anything out of this," Devan said. "It's going to take a while."


----------



## Douane (Feb 16, 2008)

*OoC:* Quick check to make sure: Martina actually understood what Sianni's brain tails "said" ? Just asking because it will affect her reaction since it's basically an invasion of Twi'lek privacy if people knew how do that.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Quick check to make sure: Martina actually understood what Sianni's brain tails "said" ? Just asking because it will affect her reaction since it's basically an invasion of Twi'lek privacy if people knew how do that.




OOC: It could be that she's guessing, or only recognizes the approximate meaning of a handful of gestures (none of them fit for polite company). She certainly is not completely fluent is Twi'lek head-tail talk (normal Twi'lek language, though, she is fluent in).


----------



## Douane (Feb 16, 2008)

*OoC:* Thanks! Sianni will assume that Martina is actually fluent in Lekku then since there are known precedents for that.


----------



## Douane (Feb 17, 2008)

_MEEP!_

Sianni stares speechlessly at Martina while instinctively hiding her nervously writhing lekku behind her back. With quick step or two back she interposes Theta between herself and the woman, words still failing her as the magnitude of this ..., this _sacrilege_ weighs on her mind. Humans were just not supposed to know Lekku! Sure, the Jedi idiot who brought her into this whole mess understood it and there may have been another two or three Sianni had meet who did but still ... Well, four, perhaps. But certainly not some random old biddy!

* * * *

The trip to the security office proved to be a bit of a problem as Sianni simultaneously tried to stay near Devan Ijatsi, just in case he'd need a _real_ bodyguard, and away from Martina. She also grew painfully aware that her lekku apparently liked talking on their own, echoing her thoughts out into the world. Usually that wasn't much of a problem, but in this special case ...

Once the tech-heads start to work on the consoles, Sianni strolls over to Martina - still hiding her lekku, of course - and asks casually, if a bit forced. "So, who taught you Lekku?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 17, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Once the tech-heads start to work on the consoles, Sianni strolls over to Martina - still hiding her lekku, of course - and asks casually, if a bit forced. "So, who taught you Lekku?"




"Well, we had to get Lt. Vao to tell us what she was signing at that guy. There was no way she was getting away from us without explaining. The rest of us thought he was handsome enough, and he didn't say anything that seemed out of line, or at least not anything that justified emptying her drink on him. And I had to toss Sergeant Fortuna and Corporal Doneeta in the brig for brawling after they flashed their head-tails at each other -- they were darn well telling me what they were fighting about. Mostly stuff like that." Martina reminsced.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sianni's smile diminishes only slightly as she quickly glances at Devan Ijatsi and turns back again. "Work before play, I'm afraid. But promised is promised, and I will hold you to this one. Pilots have skillful hands, right?"




Hawke shrugs, showing a little disappointment, and responds, "It's a rain-check, then. I'll get to the ship and see what I can do about jamming the comms." With that, he departs back the way they came with a job to do.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ithorian grunts at the mess of cables, then gets to work. He tries to jump start something with a combination of his data pad, some non-essential cables, and the outer wrapping of a discarded medi-pac. Perhaps then he could get a display.

OOC: Unless we're in a rush, I think a Mechanics check (taking 10) will satisfy for a Repair to get thing operational enough to look at the system. Otherwise, he can try to Jury-Rig it (which will require a roll).


----------



## Douane (Feb 17, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Well, we had to get Lt. Vao to tell us what she was signing at that guy. There was no way she was getting away from us without explaining. The rest of us thought he was handsome enough, and he didn't say anything that seemed out of line, or at least not anything that justified emptying her drink on him. And I had to toss Sergeant Fortuna and Corporal Doneeta in the brig for brawling after they flashed their head-tails at each other -- they were darn well telling me what they were fighting about. Mostly stuff like that." Martina reminsced.




Nodding every now and then, Sianni types absentmindedly on a small notecomp while listening intently. "Mhhh ... mmh ... certainly ... that was _Sergeant_ Fortuna, yes? Any service numbers, perhaps? That would really make things a lot easier."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 17, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Nodding every now and then, Sianni types absentmindedly on a small notecomp while listening intently. "Mhhh ... mmh ... certainly ... that was _Sergeant_ Fortuna, yes? Any service numbers, perhaps? That would really make things a lot easier."




"I'm not in the habbit of providing young people with the means for interesting ways to committ suicide, so I'm afraid you're on your own, there." Martina said.

* * * * *

OOC: I'm assuming by Tomalor's actions that he eventually followed the others to the security office (and that Kacela tagged along with him).

As far as the others were concerned, Tomalor and Devan Ijatsi were speaking High Engineering as they worked on getting some sort of display up and running. Or rather, the Ithorian worked, and the Ijatsi executive piped in with comments here and there. Which a lot of people would have found annoying, but since Devan did appear to know what he was doing, even if he was disinclined to get his hands dirty unless there was no other choice, Tomalor didn't really notice.

In any case, after an hour or so they'd accomplished something, and a screen lit up.


----------



## Douane (Feb 18, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I'm not in the habit of providing young people with the means for interesting ways to commit suicide, so I'm afraid you're on your own, there." Martina said.



"Ah, no problem, we'll find those traitors through your service file then," Sianni replies calmly and flings the notecomp onto a nearby table as her lekku laugh behind her back at the joke. "Remind me to return that to the cutie soldier at the entrance, he's bound to miss his private stash of ... uhm, _innovative_ Twi'lek porn by now. Just amazing what a male doesn't notice if you bump the rights part into him, right?" With a sidewards glance at Martina's armor she goes on. "Um, then again, maybe not."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2008)

(Kacela and Tom would have joined them yes, once they were done with the droids)

Kacela takes a position at the doorway, watching out for danger, and letting the others do what they do.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Tomalor, while working, seems a different Ithorian---none of his normal cringing or shyness is apparent. He even chortles when the machine comes back up. He starts taping quickly at the data pad, trying to find any sensor reading, log, anything that would tell them what went on and what may still be around.

OOC: Use Computer (1d20 12=21)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2008)

Unfortunately for Tomalor's efforts, it looks like destroying the physical hardware wasn't the only think the K'ril (presumably) did to keep anyone from looking at the security records. Someone did a very thorough job of erasing any records up to at least a day before the attack. Despite your best efforts -- and Devan's -- you only manage to reconstruct a few fragments of the actual attack. He taps in some authorization codes to allow playback.

* * * * *

A handful of people -- of multiple races, though mostly human-looking, all dressed differently, filed into the station's main airlock behind a force of droids similar to the ones you destroyed earlier. One waved her hand, and the image went away.

* * * * *

"Initiate lockout, athorization Rekara 8 Delta 3." A Mon Calimari tech said.

"Lockout request acknowledged. Secondary authorization required." A computer's voice answered.

"Confirm lockout, authorization Stefan Landin 5 Epsilon" The human tech didn't finish. A blaster shot hit him square in the chest.

"Do something about that." A (presumably) K'ril Twi'lek said, and the woman whose hand you saw earlier waved it again and the recording went to static.

* * * * * *


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

"Do those names mean anything to you, Devan?" Kacela asks.

_I wonder if we were allowed to see that second segment. It seems odd they'd destroy the recorder -after- the lockout._

She resolves to ask about that.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: I think you're misinterpreting here. The system wasn't completely locked down, because the second Ijatsi tech was shot before he could finish giving his authorization codes.


----------



## Douane (Feb 19, 2008)

Sianni barely covers a yawn after a long boring hour of doing nothing but watching the tech-heads go at it - so boring in fact that she had taken the soldier's notecomp up again and started adding anatomical corrections and some other snide remarks to his "collection".

"So, big man, why did they need you again? The lockdown didn't went through so I guess that none of that mega-unsliceable encryption is in place. Rudimentary stuff, perhaps, but they should be able to crack that, no? And even worse, _who_ is your mole?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you're misinterpreting here. The system wasn't completely locked down, because the second Ijatsi tech was shot before he could finish giving his authorization codes.




(ahh, you're right.l I thought he'd finished, then got shot. Thank you for clarifying. )


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "So, big man, why did they need you again? The lockdown didn't went through so I guess that none of that mega-unsliceable encryption is in place. Rudimentary stuff, perhaps, but they should be able to crack that, no? And even worse, _who_ is your mole?"




"If the lockdown had gone through, they would not have been able to download any files at all." Devan sighs. "The file-level encryption, though, is always active."


----------



## Douane (Feb 19, 2008)

"Suuure," Sianni replies, wildly rolling her eyes. "Perhaps you should put that stuff on your doors and personal files; they look like they could need it. But regardless, there is really no use in trying to dodge the second part - I'll simply ask again. You got a mole, or better, _at least one_ mole and it'd be nice to figure out his identity before he can do even more harm."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2008)

"I'm not sure I understand your reasoning for arguing I have a mole here." Devan said.

"And as for the other, doors can be cut or blasted through. Stealing data from someone that's careful with it is a bit trickier." Martina said.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

Tomalor looks very frightened when he sees the woman wave, a shiver going though his spine. To distract himself, he goes to work on the internal sensors, looking for any other signs of activity. He had to find something to help them... so far, everything was a dead end.


----------



## Douane (Feb 19, 2008)

"One moment, I need to check something." 

Holding a hand (and a lek) up in a "Stop!" gesture Sianni walks over the door of the office, opens it and pokes her head out to look left and right. "Nope, no airlock nearby. So we have the following situation: K'ril enter the station which is caught by the security cams. Lockdown procedure amounts to a grand total of *two* sentences but they still can't finish it till the K'ril are in here. So either you have pretty weird procedures in place like "No lockouts unless during a lomin ale run." or they didn't even see that security footage because someone arranged for just that. I'll discount the "too much spice to to able to differentiate between security cams and a vid soap" theory for the moment." Turning to Martina she answers her objection. "Yeah, real tricky that. And yet we have full security details on a good number of Ijatsis, according to what my hammerhead friend discovered in that droid's brain. Your husband insists your data can't be sliced so either someone leaked those or you have a very odd company newsletter: _'A heartfelt congratulation from the Management to Sarin Dolan who has just finished his thirtieth year with our company. In other news, Devan Ijatsi has decided to reduce his security detail again. Following is his full schedule (including private appointments) for the next week.'_ Which do you think more likely, hmm," Sianni finishes with a smug smile.


"On second thought, there_ is_ another explanation. Perhaps K'ril coming aboard isn't that much of an unusual occurence to initiate a security lockdown. Perhaps the deal broke down when one side became to greedy and the K'ril decided that, being already here, it might be kinda convenient to take what they came for free of charge. Now, how does that sound, I wonder?" Sianni grins delightedly while her hands drop to her thighs, just in case.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2008)

"Or more likely, they grabbed one of our shuttles and persuaded the pilot to let them onboard with a blaster to his head. And they used some trick of the Force to dazzle the sensors, which if it wasn't what that woman was doing, she's an impressive actor." Martina said.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2008)

Kacela turns from the door and prowls into the security office, her eyes distant with thought.

"The recordings in the main system were largely destroyed. Do the sensors themselves have buffers or memory within them that might be intact?"


----------



## Douane (Feb 21, 2008)

"That's it? That's _all_?" Sianni asks in reply, mimicking a wide-eyed expression of surprise. "A blaster to the head and some force-stuff? Not even an attempt to explain the piece of footage we got that clearly shows a group of unauthorized "visitors" including a number of anything-but-astrodroids till it blanks out of the blue - but which still didn't raise any flags in the _security_ office? No system of secret codes that indicate a highjacked shuttle? 

As I said there are a number of possible explanations, none of them good. You don't like any of them - that I can understand. Nobody wants to admit making mistakes. Still, to err is human.

Let us go over them again: First one, making common cause with the K'ril. Not hard to see why you'd deny this. Second, the mole. Also something you don't like because everyone in that corporation of yours is a friendly, upstanding member of society. Third, security measures designed by inbred degenerates - the best reason for not relying on family too much. Electronic security is nice and all that but putting Cousin Stupid in charge of security just because he's family usually doesn't. Better to rely on _independent talent_ for that.

Seriously, "the force did it" just doesn't cut it. Not here, not now. So, which door will you take?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2008)

"Sianni," Kacela reproves, "They may not -know-. In any event, assuming that certain things MUST be true only undermines the search for answers, because it closes the mind to possibilities outside those assumptions."

"Lets see what more we can learn before we try to reconstruct what happened."


----------



## Douane (Feb 21, 2008)

"Perhaps," Sianni answers sourly, annoyed at having her "scene" interrupted. "It's possible. _I_ don't know how to align a fusion reactor but that still doesn't make me insist fusion reactors can't be aligned. I've dealt with this business people before and what we get here is prime example of something called "stonewalling". Not the best, but still serviceable. And it's usually done because you've got something to hide. Now, I couldn't care less about their dirty little secrets but if the K'ril are involved somehwere it directly impinges on _my contract_ to hunt them down."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2008)

"There's no evidence to support that," Kacela reminds the Twi'lek. "Lets focus on investigating the facts before we start fishing on hunches."

"Besides, if there was a mole, or if their security had been penetrated, I don't think it's reasonable to assume Devan or any other company official knew about it, yet. Our time is better spent elsewhere."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: Tomalor is trying to check old sensor logs (internal/external) and the current sensor status. Do I need a roll?

As the Ithorian taps at the machine, he says, "K'ril sing the discordant song, songs that make the machines mad. Unharmonized droids and disrupted sensors are the core of their power. Tomalor know."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 21, 2008)

[sblock=Meanwhile, back on the ship...]Hawke swings into the pilot's seat of the _Korlen Phet_ and carefully checks all of his sensors for any trace of something out of place before setting up the signal jammer.[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "There's no evidence to support that," Kacela reminds the Twi'lek. "Lets focus on investigating the facts before we start fishing on hunches."
> 
> "Besides, if there was a mole, or if their security had been penetrated, I don't think it's reasonable to assume Devan or any other company official knew about it, yet. Our time is better spent elsewhere."



 Sianni stares open-mouthed at the Jedi before throwing her hands up in exasperation as she regains her speech.

" 'Evidence'? 'Investigating'? This from a Jedi? ... Oh, excuse me for not knowing you were trained as a criminal investigator instead of how to beat up random people with your lightstick! I guess I'm superfluous then - no need for a dumb Twi'lek, right? Don't worry, I won't mess up your crime scene investigation with my good sense and sanity any more!!!"

Stalking out of the security office, Sianni's continued ranting fades into the distance till it is cut off by the closing hatch.

"Huttslime! Am I the only with a working brain here? ... Facts? _Facts?_ Ha! You wouldn't know facts if they hit you in the face! ... ... No hunches, Jedi? 'Oh, excuse me, the Force made me grab your superb butt!' Yeah, right! ... ... ..." [Swoosh]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2008)

Kacela doesn't visibly react for a moment after Sianni leaves. Moments like this always made her question herself. She'd seen other Jedi react with exasperation, even frustration...which was only a step away from anger. Yet, for herself, she always tried to reign those feelings back as much as possible. Maybe it came from her chosen role as Sentinel...her awareness of the Dark Side gave her certain advantages, but it also made her constantly aware of how easy it was to give into it. Even for a moment. Was she overcompensating though? 

She gives a little bow to Devan and his wife. "Please accept my apology on behalf of this team. We are newly assembled, and some of us are having trouble adjusting. Excuse me for a moment while I try to smooth this over."

Hawke gets a call on his comm. Kacela's voice says, "Hawke, how close are you to being done? Sianni's just stormed off, and it's not safe to let her wander around this station alone. It hasn't been secured yet. I'll go after her if you aren't ready, but she may be more willing to listen to you."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hawke gets a call on his comm. Kacela's voice says, "Hawke, how close are you to being done? Sianni's just stormed off, and it's not safe to let her wander around this station alone. It hasn't been secured yet. I'll go after her if you aren't ready, but she may be more willing to listen to you."




"I'm just wrapping things up here. I dunno how much 'listening' that girl ever does, but I'll see if I can keep her out of trouble. Did you have any idea which way she was headed?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2008)

"Just follow the litany of cursing, I expect," Kacela says wryly. "She and I are going to have to have a talk, but for now just try to get her to come back. This isn't the time or place for a confrontation."


----------



## Douane (Feb 24, 2008)

Only a few moments later the _Kolen Phet_ receives another call: "Hey Hawker, you got some plans of the station over there? I'm trying to find the main airlock but apparently this thing was built by an idiot with a bad sense of humour and no sense of proportions and nobody ever thought to pin some maps somewhere."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2008)

OOC: Hawke doesn't detect anything unusual (other than a shot-up space station) with the _Korlen Phet_'s sensors.

Tomalor, with a lot of work and some leaps of logic that he probably wouldn't be able to retrace, is able to reconstruct a few fragments of the sensor logs. The last external log you can get something off of is of an Ijatsi-flagged shuttle approaching the station. The internal logs you are able to recover are of little value, as they seem to date from before the attack. The main external sensors and many of the internal sensors appear to have too much physical damage to bring back up from here (if at all).


----------



## Zurai (Feb 25, 2008)

Hawke taps out a request on his console and responds, "Sure do, Sianni. You want to come here to look at 'em or should I run 'em out to you?" _Like I don't know the answer to *that* already..._ he thinks, as he downloads the plans onto a couple datacards. "Where did you get to, anyway?"
[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming a plan for the station would have been included in our mission dossier. Lemme know if I'm wrong and I'll adjust accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 25, 2008)

Sianni's voice crackles on again: "Well, I was going to the main airlock to look something up concerning our _friends_ and I think I just passed the ..., the ..." The comm falls silent as the awful truth dawns on her. "We _are_ docked to the main airlock, right?" She goes on after a while, her voice sounding almost sheepishly.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

Tomalor reports his lack of finding. "Dead end. Tomalor out of ideas."

OOC: Unless I'm missing something, we're done here. No clues. Nothing left. Report back or someone else have some ideas? I'm just the mechanic.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 27, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I'm assuming a plan for the station would have been included in our mission dossier. Lemme know if I'm wrong and I'll adjust accordingly.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]You've got one.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2008)

"All done in here?" Kacela nods. "Then we should complete our initial sweep of the station."

She looks at the Ijatsis. "You might consider staying behind for now. Since we know you're targets. You could return once the station is secured."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 27, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sianni's voice crackles on again: "Well, I was going to the main airlock to look something up concerning our _friends_ and I think I just passed the ..., the ..." The comm falls silent as the awful truth dawns on her. "We _are_ docked to the main airlock, right?" She goes on after a while, her voice sounding almost sheepishly.




"Yeah, we are. I think I know where you're at; stay put a moment and I'll come to you. I've got the plans downloaded to some data cards for us to use." Hawke says, then scans the area one last time, flips on the jammer, and heads out to find Sianni.


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2008)

"But i ...," Sianni stammered but only got static in reply. "But I don't even know myself where I am. How would you? ..." Glaring at it for a moment, she finally pounds the comlink into the nearest wall as she starts to yell. "JEDI! MEN! You can't live with 'em and you can't shoot 'em in the face! I'm so fragging tired of this! Why am I the only one around here to actually use her brain instead of just carrying it around?! AAAAARGH!!!"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks at the Ijatsis. "You might consider staying behind for now. Since we know you're targets. You could return once the station is secured."




"We've already run into more trouble than Martina could easily deal with once." Devan said. Martina gave him a frosty look with that. "I'd prefer to stay with you at least until I can bring another shuttle up with some additional security people."


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

With Hawke presumably coming for her, Sianni decides to wait patiently for him - and even manages to hold onto that resolution for at least a minute or two, her lekku eagerly tapping on the notecom she still holds. When her anger finally gets the better of her, Sianni starts to backtrack the way to the ship (or at least where she assumes it to be) at a leisurely pace at first, but slowly gaining speed. Unfortunately the same irritation that propels her forward also robs her of the last modicum of attentiveness she still had and thus she rounds a corner, still cursing fragging Jedi and men and the rest of the universe under her breath, and runs straight into the human pilot, bouncing of the bigger man and sprawling unceremoniously onto her butt. "Oumpfh!"

"Got a tracer on me?" she hisses testily from the floor.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

"I was thinking on the ship, actually," Kacela says. "But I'll leave it up to you for now."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 29, 2008)

> she rounds a corner, still cursing fragging Jedi and men and the rest of the universe under her breath, and runs straight into the human pilot, bouncing of the bigger man and sprawling unceremoniously onto her butt. "Oumpfh!"
> 
> "Got a tracer on me?" she hisses testily from the floor.



"Oooomph," grunts Hawke as Sianni barrels into him and he staggers backwards. "I thought ... nevermind. Here," he says, offering her his hand in assistance getting back to her feet. "You OK? That was an impressive collision." He eyes her critically, but apparently decides that no permanent damage was caused. "No, I don't have any kind of tracking device on you or anyone else. I just looked at the plans, and really, there's only a couple ways you could have gone. You obviously didn't go past the hangar or you wouldn't have commed. Of the other routes, I'm pretty sure most of them are blocked off from battle damage or just obviously not the right way. Here, this datachip has the plans for the station on it. You have a datapad, right?" And he hands her a small datachip.


----------



## Douane (Mar 1, 2008)

Already swinging a lek to bat Hawke's hand away, Sianni reconsiders at the last moment and transforms the movement into wrapping it around his wrist, but quickly takes his hand, just in case he'd get ideas about pullling her to her feet by the lek alone. One never knew with humans. While her volatile anger hasn't completely subsided yet, she manages to push it back for the moment, at least.

"Bright Lands, I didn't need your entire life story! Thanks."  Back on her feet she quickly checks if everything stayed where it should be, weapons ... and clothing, too. "Well, no harm done. I still look as fine as ever, don't I? Datapad, you said? No probl...," With a swift motion Sianni hides the stolen datapad she just produced behind her back again as she remembers just what was stored on it. She quickly goes on with a rare embarrassed smile, trying to leave Hawke no chance to reply or think about it. "No matter. A guide is better than any plan. Come on, we need to check the security cams at the airlock."

Starting to drag him along, she suddenly turns towards Hawke with an evil, teasing smile. "Hey, not that I don't trust you about the tracer, but I think I'll need to pat myself down to make sure when we have the time. _Thoroughly_."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

"Tomalor ready to go."

OOC:So, search the station, or catch up w/ our missing first?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 4, 2008)

It takes you several hours to continue searching the station. The remains of more of Ijatsi's workers are found, and occasionally Tomalor, Devan, or Martina will note some mechanical detail. All of you are very cautious when you come to another bay after what you had encountered in the first one, but there doesn't appear to be anything waiting to attack you there.

"Thirty of my people, dead. Including Tam. And they must have the Iotia-6 prototype, not that they can do much with it, at least not for a while."

"I don't know whether to be happy or sad that there's no one unaccounted for." Martina said. "Gene typing says we have bodies for everyone that was on-station. And one shuttle pilot."

[sblock=Theta, Hawke]
OOC: Hawke's not here, but would know this...

The Ijatsi Systems Iotia 5 Starfighter is the Republic's current space superiority fighter (i.e. it fills a similar role to the X-Wing).
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Mar 4, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> "No matter. A guide is better than any plan. Come on, we need to check the security cams at the airlock."
> 
> Starting to drag him along, she suddenly turns towards Hawke with an evil, teasing smile. "Hey, not that I don't trust you about the tracer, but I think I'll need to pat myself down to make sure when we have the time. _Thoroughly_."




Hawke smiles back benignly and replies, "Alright, then; this way. And be my guest, I have nothing to hide." Turning, he sets out towards the nearest airlock.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Tomalor puts away his datapad, having not found anything more useful. "We done then? Report back?" He seems anxious to leave this place of death.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

"Tell us about this fighter you were making here," Kacela inquires. "Why would the K'ril want it?"

She glances at Martina and adds, "The shuttle pilot, do we know who he was and what he was doing here?"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Tell us about this fighter you were making here," Kacela inquires. "Why would the K'ril want it?"




"It's the prototype for our next-generation starfighter. The Republic's too, if we win the contract; we and three other firms are supposed to hand over prototypes to the Navy next year. We at Ijatsi think the Iotia 6 should be the best starfighter in known space. So if anyone is interested in a high-performance starfighter design, they'd be after the prototype, or the plans, or both.

"It's also true, of course, that our starfighters were originally derived from K'ril designs. The Iotia 1 -- which was essentially a research project -- was very nearly a K'ril starfighter with a standard propulsion system. The Iotia 2 was mostly minor tweaks except for all-new engines that nearly matched the K'ril's power output without breaking any laws of physics, and was our first volume sale; it became the Republic's base fighter about twenty years after the K'ril wars. So it's possible they might want a current version of 'thier' design, especially if they no longer have the design skills themselves to produce a next-generation fighter." Devan explained.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She glances at Martina and adds, "The shuttle pilot, do we know who he was and what he was doing here?"




"One of our regular service pilots. It wouldn't be unusual for him to be here on a supply run or carrying personnel, except that his shuttle isn't."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Devan said:
			
		

> "So it's possible they might want a current version of 'thier' design, especially if they no longer have the design skills themselves to produce a next-generation fighter." Devan explained.



"Or they may want to take your 'upgraded' version of their fighter back and 'break the laws of physics' some more to make it even better than what it would have been via your designs..." Theta ponders aloud, breaking his long silence finally.

OOC: Sorry I've been absent for a bit. RL and work have both been extra busy. Glad I didn't miss much and that Theta is the strong, silent type already. I'll do my best to post more regularly again from now on.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

"So they have a shuttle...and a prototype."

Kacela closes her eyes and sighs. Sometimes you didn't have to consult the Force to see what might be coming next.

"Is the prototype fighter armed and spaceworthy...or could it have been made so before we arrived?"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Is the prototype fighter armed and spaceworthy...or could it have been made so before we arrived?"




"Without command authorization from a senior Ijatsi executive, the combat functions are locked out, and it's pretty much a very fast shuttle. With the combat functions enabled... the control software is in its very early stages, and the weaponry its outfitted with is not at full military power. It could fight, but I wouldn't want to try it against a modern starfighter even if you upgraded the weapons to full power. It's probably more useful as a model than as a fighting ship." Devan said.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2008)

Tomalor shrugs, but says nothing, waiting to return to the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2008)

Kacela absorbs that and briefly wonders if that authorization was related to the kidnap orders. She dismisses that train of thought for now though...it would just be speculation at the moment.

She calls on the commlink, "Hawke, what's your and Sianni's status? We haven't found much of note over here. Anything we're forgetting to look for, or any ideas to try before we start cleaning up the K'ril's leavings?"


----------



## Zurai (Mar 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She calls on the commlink, "Hawke, what's your and Sianni's status? We haven't found much of note over here. Anything we're forgetting to look for, or any ideas to try before we start cleaning up the K'ril's leavings?"



"Sianni wants to check the security system at the airlocks, so we're making the rounds. I'm afraid I'm not much of a security expert, and I can't think of anything in particular to look for that you all havn't already investigated."
[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure exactly what Sianni plans to investigate, but Hawke will tag along with her for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

"Alright...we'll head back to the docking bay and meet you there. Call if there's any trouble."

She nods at the others. "Lets head back. Sianni and Hawke will join us at the ships."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomalor follows.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 19, 2008)

Theta's helmet turns from side to side as he scans the area for any danger while the group returns to the docking bay.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: In case anyone didn't see my posting in the OOC thread, this game is sort of on hold for a while due to computer problems which mean my laptop's going back to Dell for repairs, writer's block, and a new Xbox 360. I've dug my old desktop out of storage, but for various reasons working on an old P4 has issues...


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC: I should have my laptop back tomorrow, and be done with Lost Odyssey this weekend, so I'd like to get this game up and running again. stonegod and Shayuri were the only ones who chimed in when I pinged the OOC thread, so I'm trying here.

Please reply if you're around and still interested in playing.
Thanks.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 9, 2008)

OOC: Still here and waiting patiently.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

(gentle bump, since we're getting the new players up and running)


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought the ENWorld 2 changeover was supposed to be this weekend (after a 1-week delay), so I was figuring on not being able to post anything...


----------

